# ossessione a un anno dal tradimento



## Old Lalabel (6 Agosto 2008)

Salve a tutti,
sono nuova, sono una donna di 35 anni, mamma di una  bimba di 4 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con una sua collega e amica. L'ho scoperto io, per caso, leggendo una mail,  chi c'è passata sa perfettamente che in quel momento il mondo ti crolla addosso, anche perchè io da vera scema non mi ero accorta di nulla, ma proprio nulla, mentre leggevo quella mail mi sembrava di leggere le vicende di un altro uomo, non potevo pensare che quello fosse il mio dolce e perfetto marito. Credevo fossi l'unica nella sua vita, che mi amasse alla follia, mi sbagliavo. La sua relazione è durata circa 2 mesi, io sono stata malissimo, ho perso 10 chili , non mangiavo, non dormivo, non uscivo, agivo come un'automa con il cervello perennemente in movimento a pensare e rimuginare, a pensare alle cose non dette, al passato, a una determinata vicenda, ai ritardi e ricollegare il tutto. Non ho mai dato la colpa all'amante, l'unica colpa e responsabilità era di mio marito. Ho sofferto tanto, pensavo che se mio marito fosse morto avrei sofferto di meno. Poi dopo circa un mese di dolore per strada ho avuto un malessere, stavo per svenire, da allora la rinascita, con forza e coraggio ho capito che mio marito si era invaghito di un'altra donna ma che io lo amavo nonostante tutto e lo volevo riconquistare. Da allora sono rinata.....mi sono presa cura di me stessa e del nostro matrimonio. A distanza di un anno ho di nuovo un marito fedele, pentito di quello che ha fatto, il nostro rapporto è sicuramente migliorato sotto ogni punto di vista, parliamo di più e ci amiamo di più, io non pensavo che la fiducia frantumata si potesse ricostruire pezzettino dopo pezzettino, vivendo alla giornata. E' andato tutto bene. E dove sta il problema ora? Il problema a distanza di un anno sta in quella che sta diventando per me un ossessione, penso a cose che prima per me non rappresentavano un problema impegnata a riconquistare mio marito, mi domando cose sciocche del tipo " se lui le offriva il caffè al bar", "se hanno pranzato insieme in qualche ristorante", "se lui le ha fatto dei regalini", tutte cose che con me ovviamente non faceva, ecco.....questo mi fa rosicare da morire, nonostante io sappia che adesso queste cose le fa con me (anche in questo senso è migliorato rispetto a prima, non che mi porti al ristorante o chissà che ma certo mi dedica più attenzioni)  premetto che ora con mio marito parlo di tutto ma saranno almeno 2 settimane che vado avanti con queste domande, ho una voglia irrefrenabile di sapere tutto nei dettagli, ma i dettagli so che non li conoscerò mai perchè la storia è stata vissuta da loro due. Mio marito torna dal lavoro e si deve sorbire questo "interrogatorio", e se anche soddisfa la mia domanda poi il giorno dopo ne arriva un'altra, non posso continuare a pormi tutte queste domande, mi stanno massacrando il cervello e mi fanno vivere male quello che ho oggi, senza contare che quando faccio le domande mio marito prova una grande vergogna per quello che ha fatto e a me dispiace, provo tenerezza nel vedere il suo dispiacere negli occhi, e allora mi chiedo chi cazzo se ne frega se l'ha portata al ristorante, se le ha regalato delle rose, se con lei faceva delle cose che con me non faceva, chi se ne frega! perchè mi preoccupo di queste cazzate quando mi rendo perfettamente conto che lui in quel periodo stava distruggendo la sua famiglia per lei quindi figuratevi se si poneva il problema di non farle dei pensieri. Perchè a distanza di un anno mi pongo queste domande?  Come si fa a chiudere con il passato, tanto più che io mio marito l'ho davvero perdonato, su questo non ho dubbi. Senza contare che loro due sul posto di lavoro si vedono eppure la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

Mah...cosa significa perdonare?
Per me il tuo perdonare è stato metterci una pietra sopra, la prima pietra per ricostruire ...ma ora quel che c'era sotto la pietra riemerge.
Credo anche che l'ossessione per particolari insignificanti sia un deviare l'ansia su cose minime e irrilevanti appunto, controllabili e ridimensionabili, ma che la questione di fondo è che non hai ancora rielaborato il tradimento e non hai compreso e accettato le ragioni di tuo marito.
La storia è finita perché tu l'hai scoperto casualmente in tempo, ma se non l'avessi scoperto a che punto sarebbe arrivato? Come ha potuto pensare di mettere in pericolo tutto? Sono quese le domande... altro che se erano andati al ristorante!


----------



## Old amarax (6 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> sono nuova, sono una donna di 35 anni, mamma di una bimba di 4 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con una sua collega e amica. *L'ho scoperto io, per caso*, leggendo una mail, chi c'è passata sa perfettamente che in quel momento il mondo ti crolla addosso, anche perchè io da vera scema non mi ero accorta di nulla, ma proprio nulla, mentre leggevo quella mail mi sembrava di leggere le vicende di un altro uomo, *non potevo pensare che quello fosse il mio dolce e perfetto mari*to. *Credevo fossi l'unica nella sua *vita, che mi amasse alla follia, mi sbagliavo. La sua relazione è durata circa* 2 mesi*, io sono stata malissimo, *ho perso 10 chili , non mangiavo, non dormivo, non uscivo, agivo come un'automa con il cervello perennemente in movimento a pensare e rimuginare, a pensare alle cose non dette, al passato, a una determinata vicenda, ai ritardi e ricollegare il tutto.* Non ho mai dato la colpa all'amante, l'unica colpa e responsabilità era di mio marito. Ho sofferto tanto, *pensavo che se mio marito fosse morto avrei sofferto di meno*. Poi dopo circa un mese di dolore per strada ho avuto un malessere, stavo per svenire, da allora la rinascita, con forza e coraggio *ho capito che mio marito si era invaghito di un'altra donna ma che io lo amavo nonostante tutto e lo volevo riconquistare.* Da allora sono rinata.....mi sono presa cura di me stessa e del nostro matrimonio.* A distanza di un anno ho di nuovo un marito fedele, pentito di quello che ha fatto, il nostro rapporto è sicuramente migliorato sotto ogni punto di vista, parliamo di più e ci amiamo di più, io non pensavo che la fiducia frantumata si potesse ricostruire pezzettino dopo pezzettino, vivendo alla giornata. E' andato tutto bene. E dove sta il problema ora? Il problema a distanza di un anno sta in quella che sta diventando per me un ossessione, penso a cose che prima per me non rappresentavano un problema impegnata a riconquistare mio marito, mi domando cose sciocche del tipo " se lui le offriva il caffè al bar", "se hanno pranzato insieme in qualche ristorante", "se lui le ha fatto dei regalini", tutte cose che con me ovviamente non faceva, ecco.....questo mi fa rosicare da morire, nonostante io sappia che adesso queste cose le fa con me (anche in questo senso è migliorato rispetto a prima, non che mi porti al ristorante o chissà che ma certo mi dedica più attenzioni) premetto che ora con mio marito parlo di tutto ma saranno almeno 2 settimane che vado avanti con queste domande, ho una voglia irrefrenabile di sapere tutto nei dettagli, ma i dettagli so che non li conoscerò mai perchè la storia è stata vissuta da loro due. Mio marito torna dal lavoro e si deve sorbire questo "interrogatorio", e se anche soddisfa la mia domanda poi il giorno dopo ne arriva un'altra, non posso continuare a pormi tutte queste domande, mi stanno massacrando il cervello e mi fanno vivere male quello che ho oggi, senza contare che quando faccio le domande mio marito prova una grande vergogna per quello che ha fatto e a me dispiace, provo tenerezza nel vedere il suo dispiacere negli occhi, e allora mi chiedo chi cazzo se ne frega se l'ha portata al ristorante, se le ha regalato delle rose, se con lei faceva delle cose che con me non faceva, chi se ne frega! perchè mi preoccupo di queste cazzate quando mi rendo perfettamente conto che lui in quel periodo stava distruggendo la sua famiglia per lei quindi figuratevi se si poneva il problema di non farle dei pensieri. Perchè a distanza di un anno mi pongo queste domande? Come si fa a chiudere con il passato, tanto più che io mio marito l'ho davvero perdonato, su questo non ho dubbi. Senza contare che loro due sul posto di lavoro si vedono eppure la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto.[*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Lalabel (6 Agosto 2008)

Scusate, volevo aggiungere che lui e la sua collega si erano già lasciati quando io ho letto quella lettera, era appunto una lettera d'addio che lui le aveva spedito, scusate ma l'avevo omesso.


----------



## Old Lalabel (6 Agosto 2008)

scusami amarax, ma tuo marito continua ancora a frequentare l'altra donna? Come puoi reggere tutto questo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Scusate, volevo aggiungere che lui e la sua collega si erano già lasciati quando io ho letto quella lettera, era appunto una lettera d'addio che lui le aveva spedito, scusate ma l'avevo omesso.


Questo alleggerisce solo lievemente la situazione. Sai quante volte gli amanti si lasciano? Quasi quante l volte che i fumatori smettono di fumare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non voglio infierire, ma tu stai male perché hai cercato di minimizzare e circoscrivere l'accaduto.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> scusami amarax, ma tuo marito continua ancora a frequentare l'altra donna? Come puoi reggere tutto questo.


Lui dice che ha chiuso. Che ha capito. Che ha scelto perchè io sono più importnate.
Non gli credo.
Resisto...è come se non volessi riconoscere il fallimento della mia vita.
Già perchè io ho saputo solo dell'ultima.
Ma proprio lei mi disse che non era stata la prima...


----------



## Nordica (6 Agosto 2008)

Ciao,

io l'ho vissuto con il mio ex il tradimento! pensavo di aver dimenticato o meglio dire perdonato. sono passati altri 8 anni e poi l'ho lasciato perche la storia era "sporca" non poteva essere lui il mio amore grande, il padre dei miei figli.
ma io infatti non avevo figli e sicuramente e diverso! se hai un figlio devi provare di dimenticare se non riesci allora non vivere male, creati una vita nuova!
se rivangi nel passato con interoggatorio etc. allora vuol dire che stai male!
prendi una sera e digli che per superare tutti devi parlarne solo per "una " volta! chiedigli tutto quello che ti pare e così magari hai le risposte alle tue domande e riesci andare avanti!

ciao


----------



## Nordica (6 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Lui dice che ha chiuso. Che ha capito. Che ha scelto perchè io sono più importnate.
> Non gli credo.
> Resisto...è come se non volessi riconoscere il fallimento della mia vita.
> Già perchè io ho saputo solo dell'ultima.
> Ma proprio lei mi disse che non era stata la prima...


 
non e un fallimento!!! succede a più persone di quello che pensi e che vedi!
soltanto che non sene parla!
non e un fallimento tuo! al massimo può essere suo il fallimento!

su con la vita!!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Ciao Lalabel e benvenuta.
> La tua storia è simile a quella di tante che conosco
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco la risposta. Avrai anche perdonato, ma quando si prova un dolore così forte è impossibile dimenticare in un anno. Però sei sulla buona strada. Chiedi aiuto a tuo marito, che ti proponga argomenti sempre nuovi da discutere tra voi, per nn lasciare spazi alle tue riflessioni ossessive.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non e un fallimento!!! succede a più persone di quello che pensi e che vedi!
> soltanto che non sene parla!
> non e un fallimento tuo! al massimo può essere suo il fallimento!
> 
> su con la vita!!!!


Grazie.
Io ci provo ancora ad andare avanti con lui ,ma *ne ha fatte e ne fa tante* che la delusione mi ha completamente spossata.
Vabbè la mia è una storia da psicoanalisi


----------



## Old Lalabel (6 Agosto 2008)

Persa/ritrovata, magari fossi come dici tu, avrei almeno una risposta, e invece so perfettamente che non ho minimizzato nulla, ne ho parlato e riparlato con lui, dico sempre che basta una volta per togliermi tutti i dubbi ed ecco che l'indomani se ne ripresentano altri e via dicendo, sono ormai due settimane che ho il cervello a caldo! magari gli faccio anche la stessa domanda tremila volte, eppure so perfettamente che mi ama e mi fido di lui. Perchè allora sto cosi male! dovrei essere contenta di quello che ho oggi. 
Amarax ma hai trovato qualche indizio? Ne hai parlato a lui delle sue ex amanti?
Il mio problema è che io ne parlo anche troppo del tradimento!


----------



## Old Chicchi (6 Agosto 2008)

Da quel racconti le tue energie sono state assorbite completamente dalla ricostruzione.

Ora hai raggiunto l'obiettivo da te prefissato, dopo una lunga e forse estenuante battaglia. Sei stata brava e credo che tu possa essere fiera del risultato. Solo che...e ora di cosa ci occupiamo?

Hai già provato a incanalare le tue energie in qualcos'altro che non sia il tuo matrimonio o tuo marito? Forse hai bisogno di un nuovo obiettivo, ma fuori dal contesto della relazione. Per darti una nuova motivazione, una nuova spinta e poter raggiungere un risultato tutto per te.

Prova, credo che in automatico aggiungeresti un mattoncino fondamentale in più al tuo matrimonio


----------



## Bruja (6 Agosto 2008)

*Label*

Il fatto é che perdonare, metterci una pietra sopra, ricominciare diventa fattivo e definitivo (senza ritorni al passato) se il tradimento é stato elaborato e metabolizzato.... e tu hai fatto tanto ma non questo, ed ora quello che non ti ha arrovellato prima perché pensavi che potesse essere sepolto é risorto attraverso la piccole quotidianità che tu vorresti sapere come erano e soprattutto su come lui viveva le piccole cose....
Vivete insieme, sei felice, hai salvato relazione e affetti, ma i conti con la TUA sensibilità, percezione e riflessione li stai ancora facendo.
Ci si passa tutti/e... il come si superi questo scalino dipende da come si é e dalla valenza che il tradimento ha sul piano relazionale ed affettivo.
Sono riminescenze che scenografiamo per capire se l'intimità é stata tale da infilarsi in tutte le manifestazioni del nostro domestico quotidiano.
Passeranno, ma non lasciare che ti creino problemi se lui non te ne offre motivo.
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (6 Agosto 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Ecco la risposta. Avrai anche perdonato, ma quando si prova un dolore così forte è impossibile dimenticare in un anno. Però sei sulla buona strada. Chiedi aiuto a tuo marito, che ti proponga argomenti sempre nuovi da discutere tra voi, per nn lasciare spazi alle tue riflessioni ossessive.


No, no...la storia di Lalabel è diversa dalla mia...soprattutto il marito...Il mio è da guiness dei primati.Merita l'alloro alla bugia. Davvero.
 E a parlare parliamo...ma sempre per  nuovi argomenti che diventano poi nuove ossessioni.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Persa/ritrovata, magari fossi come dici tu, avrei almeno una risposta, e invece so perfettamente che non ho minimizzato nulla, ne ho parlato e riparlato con lui, dico sempre che basta una volta per togliermi tutti i dubbi ed ecco che l'indomani se ne ripresentano altri e via dicendo, sono ormai due settimane che ho il cervello a caldo! magari gli faccio anche la stessa domanda tremila volte, eppure so perfettamente che mi ama e mi fido di lui. Perchè allora sto cosi male! dovrei essere contenta di quello che ho oggi.
> Amarax ma hai trovato qualche indizio? Ne hai parlato a lui delle sue ex amanti?
> Il mio problema è che io ne parlo anche troppo del tradimento!


Anche io ne ho parlato e straparlato. Troppo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Volli parlare anche con lei.
L'errore più grande che potessi commettere. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








E sono 3 anni finiti che continuo così...eppure non sono masochista, giuro.


----------



## Nordica (6 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Io ci provo ancora ad andare avanti con lui ,ma *ne ha fatte e ne fa tante* che la delusione mi ha completamente spossata.
> Vabbè la mia è una storia da psicoanalisi


 
allora andiamo insieme dalla psichiatra!!

io sono stata bruciata dal mio ex e adesso non mi fido più di niente e nessuno.
sono noiosa, gelosa e indago sempre.
mio marito lo odia!
ma visto che so che tradiva la sua "ex" non mi riesco a fidare...

una volta bruciati... il segno rimane.

ma bisogna guardare avanti e vivere bene e non pensarci!


----------



## Nordica (6 Agosto 2008)

Amarax

guarda quanti siamo su questo sito!

tutti delusi!

che vitaccia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Persa/ritrovata, magari fossi come dici tu, avrei almeno una risposta, e invece so perfettamente che non ho minimizzato nulla, ne ho parlato e riparlato con lui, *dico sempre che basta una volta per togliermi tutti i dubbi *ed ecco che l'indomani se ne ripresentano altri e via dicendo, sono ormai due settimane che ho il cervello a caldo! magari *gli faccio anche la stessa domanda tremila volte, eppure so perfettamente che mi ama e mi fido di lui*. Perchè allora sto cosi male! dovrei essere contenta di quello che ho oggi.
> Amarax ma hai trovato qualche indizio? Ne hai parlato a lui delle sue ex amanti?
> Il mio problema è che io ne parlo anche troppo del tradimento!


Non ti basta una volta e neppure le tremila e se continui ....non ti fidi. Puoi dire che ti fidi migliaia di volte come un mantra ...ma non servirà se ancora non ti fidi.
E se non ti fidi è proprio perché ricordi quei giorni e sai come si comportava con te e come ha potuto mentirti e colpevolizzarti per sciocchezze e come ha preso in considerazione di buttare via tutto ...l'ossessione nasce dal fatto che non l'hai superato.
Ed è molto comprensibile non riuscire a superarlo.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> *allora andiamo insieme dalla psichiatra!!*
> 
> io sono stata bruciata dal mio ex e adesso non mi fido più di niente e nessuno.
> *sono noiosa, gelosa e indago sempre.*
> ...


ok vengo io da te o tu da me? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  amica mia al latte

 versato non c'è rimedio. Purtroppo...


----------



## Old amarax (6 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma sono passati tre anni o uno?


 
3 per me. 
1 per lalabel.


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2008)

*Lalabel*



Lalabel ha detto:


> Scusate, volevo aggiungere che lui e la sua collega si erano già lasciati quando io ho letto quella lettera, era appunto una lettera d'addio che lui le aveva spedito, scusate ma l'avevo omesso.


Nella e-mail c'era scritto il motivo per cui la lasciava?


----------



## Nordica (6 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Persa/ritrovata, magari fossi come dici tu, avrei almeno una risposta, e invece so perfettamente che non ho minimizzato nulla, ne ho parlato e riparlato con lui, dico sempre che basta una volta per togliermi tutti i dubbi ed ecco che l'indomani se ne ripresentano altri e via dicendo, sono ormai due settimane che ho il cervello a caldo! magari gli faccio anche la stessa domanda tremila volte, eppure so perfettamente che mi ama e mi fido di lui. Perchè allora sto cosi male! dovrei essere contenta di quello che ho oggi.
> Amarax ma hai trovato qualche indizio? Ne hai parlato a lui delle sue ex amanti?
> Il mio problema è che io ne parlo anche troppo del tradimento!


 
infatti se hai gia parlato allora basta! 
se no impazzisci!


----------



## Nordica (6 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> 3 per me.
> 1 per lalabel.


si mi sono confusa...

scusa


----------



## Nordica (6 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> ok vengo io da te o tu da me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
brava!

ma perche devono fare ste cose???
cosa ce che  gli attira ad tradire!

invece di superare i cambiamenti insieme e trovare rimedio!

e normale che la moglie/marito perde di interesse ma ce rimedio!

almeno dovrebbe!

ho letto troppi romanzi! credo nel amore vero!


----------



## Old Lalabel (6 Agosto 2008)

Io credo che sia Chicchi ad aver centrato il problema, è come se le mie energie si fossero esaurite nella ricostruzione e nell'impegno per il matrimonio ed ora di che mi preoccupo? Del resto caratterialmente sono sempre stata una incapace di essere felice.  Forse dovrei dedicarmi a qualche attività che mi impedisca di pensare e forse dovrei amarmi di più. 
Nella mail c'era scritto che lui amava me e la sua famiglia e che si sentiva un verme a continuare cosi. 
Persaritrovata credo che tu abbia ragione su una cosa, quando scrivi

"Ed è molto comprensibile non riuscire a superarlo".

il punto è, lo devo superare per forza? Oppure accettare quello che è successo senza mai dimenticarlo, io vorrei tanto dimenticare. Ma forse non è giusto dimenticare.

Mio marito mi dice sempre che non si dimenticherà mai, e che è giusto cosi perchè bisogna ricordare i propri sbagli. 

Si, forse il mio problema è questa ostinazione a voler dimenticare, e paradossalmente a voler sapere tutto nei dettagli per poi farmene una ragione e dimenticare, ma come scrivevo poco fa non saprò mai tutto nei dettagli e le mie domande non finiranno mai e di seguito non dimenticherò mai, tante cose so che è bene non saperle. Se per esempio penso a lui che le dice TI AMO (non so se lo ha detto e nemmeno voglio chiedere ma penso di si) mi viene da impazzire.  Forse dovrei semplicemente accettare che lui si era innamorato di lei e stop.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> ... e allora mi chiedo chi cazzo se ne frega se l'ha portata al ristorante, se le ha regalato delle rose, se con lei faceva delle cose che con me non faceva, chi se ne frega! perchè mi preoccupo di queste cazzate quando mi rendo perfettamente conto che lui in quel periodo stava distruggendo la sua famiglia per lei quindi figuratevi se si poneva il problema di non farle dei pensieri. Perchè a distanza di un anno mi pongo queste domande? Come si fa a chiudere con il passato, tanto più che io mio marito l'ho davvero perdonato, su questo non ho dubbi. Senza contare che loro due sul posto di lavoro si vedono eppure la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto.



Cara amica, benvenuta.

Passami la battuta: difficile che lui le abbia regalato delle rose. Gli uomini sposati sono molto attenti al portafoglio, e il piu' delle volte sono le amanti donne che spendono per loro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (smentire se ritenete...)

Quanto al distruggere il matrimonio: tu la vedi così, ma lui non ci ha mai pensato, ma nemmeno di striscio. Un uomo che tradisce e dopo due mesi smette, a tutto pensa, fuorché di distruggere il matrimonio.

La tua ambivalenza (non ti interessa del fatto che si vedano pero' lo sottoponi ad interrogatorio ...) è normalissima, direi sana.

Solo, non farlo diventare ossessione. E' andata, si spera non capiti piu'.

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Bruja (6 Agosto 2008)

*Lalabel*

Tu non hai superato il fatto... convincitene. 
I caso sono due, al di là di tante elucubrazioni, o affronti tutto e cerchi, come ha detto qualcuno, di dire a lui di dedicarti una sera e gli fai tutte le domande che vuoi, scandagli, verifichi e poi, una volta chiarito seppellisci, o da questa gelatina mefitica del "chissà che avrà detto.. fatto... pensato"  non ne uscirai mai.
Tu hai bisogno di sapere.... é struggente, ma per come sei ti serve,  poi avrai il modo di valutare davvero una ricomposizione ed una vera archiviazione.  
Devi dire a lui quello che stai passando e devi cercare la sua solidarietà.... hai creduto di seppellire i fantasmi, ma quelli sono nella nostra mente e tornano quando pare loro.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (6 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Io credo che sia Chicchi ad aver centrato il problema, è come se le mie energie si fossero esaurite nella ricostruzione e nell'impegno per il matrimonio ed ora di che mi preoccupo? Del resto caratterialmente sono sempre stata una incapace di essere felice.  Forse dovrei dedicarmi a qualche attività che mi impedisca di pensare e forse dovrei amarmi di più.
> * Nella mail c'era scritto che lui amava me e la sua famiglia e che si sentiva un verme a continuare cosi. *
> Persaritrovata credo che tu abbia ragione su una cosa, quando scrivi
> 
> ...


E allora? ... quale miglior prova vai trovando  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   lui ha scelto di nuovo te anche se tu eri allo scuro di tutto.


Mai dimenticare, i ricordi fanno parte del nostro bagaglio di vita ... semmai cerca di non pensarci spesso ... il tempo vedrai fara' la sua parte.

Tuo marito ha preso il classico scivolone, capita, nessuno e' perfetto ... ed e' un bene che lui ricorda l'errore/scivolone che ha fatto, solo cosi potra' guardare avanti ed imparare ai suoi errori.

... sul: Ti amo, detto alla tipa ... salterei il fosso ... e' molto facile in certe circostanze farsi scappare frasi del genere.

Cerca di ri-vivere il tuo matrimonio alla grande, progetta il vostro futuro ... il passato e' oramai un brutto ricordo che nemmeno il Creatore puo' cambiare, ma il Futuro E' VOSTRO.

Tanti auguri.


----------



## Old Jenny (6 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il fatto é che perdonare, metterci una pietra sopra, ricominciare diventa fattivo e definitivo (senza ritorni al passato) se il tradimento é stato elaborato e metabolizzato.... e tu hai fatto tanto ma non questo, ed ora quello che non ti ha arrovellato prima perché pensavi che potesse essere sepolto é risorto attraverso la piccole quotidianità che tu vorresti sapere come erano e soprattutto su come lui viveva le piccole cose....
> Vivete insieme, sei felice, hai salvato relazione e affetti, ma i conti con la TUA sensibilità, percezione e riflessione li stai ancora facendo.
> Ci si passa tutti/e... il come si superi questo scalino dipende da come si é e dalla valenza che il tradimento ha sul piano relazionale ed affettivo.
> Sono riminescenze che scenografiamo per capire se l'intimità é stata tale da infilarsi in tutte le manifestazioni del nostro domestico quotidiano.
> ...


Ciao Bruja

Anche io faccio parte della schiera delle tradite. Negli ultimi mesi ho seguito spesso il forum ma non sono mai intervenuta. La mia storia é molto simile a quella di tante altre. Lui mi ha tradito con una sua collega, una ragazza piu giovane di lui di circa 10 anni (22 lei –35 lui - 32). Pare la storia sia durata qualche mese … 
*Come pensi si possa riuscire a elaborato e metabolizzato il fatto quando c’é la volonta da entrambi le parti?*


----------



## Verena67 (6 Agosto 2008)

cara Jenny, benvenuta anche a te.

Non penso ci sia un'unica ricetta.

I fatti comunque contano sempre piu' delle parole, per ridare fiducia.


----------



## Old Lalabel (6 Agosto 2008)

cara Jenny, anche io penso che solo il tempo ti potrà dire se la volontà a ricostruire il rapporto è reale o effemira, vedi nel tempo come si comporta luie rifletti di conseguenza.


----------



## Old Lalabel (6 Agosto 2008)

Verena come mai dici che la mia ambivalenza è sana?


----------



## Verena67 (6 Agosto 2008)

perché è segno di un essere umano vivente, che sta guarendo. La ferita ti si sta cicatrizzando, e percio' prude...


----------



## Old Lalabel (6 Agosto 2008)

che bell'esempio che hai fatto! a volte bastano poche parole per farti sentire meglio. Sarà che eccetto mio marito in questo anno mi sono tenuta tutto dentro, non ne ho parlato con nessuno. Ora ho voglia di buttare tutto fuori, ma non con i miei amici ma con estranei.


----------



## Old dolcenera (6 Agosto 2008)

cara Lalabel, mi spiace perchè si sente che soffri molto. 
se può esserti utile la mia testimonianza, passato un anno e mezzo dalla separazione (convivenza senza figli) ancora oggi ogni tanto penso a come potrebbe essersi comportato il mio lui con le due madame di cui ha lasciato traccia (che io mai non sappia di altre, spero). ti assicuro che tuttora a momenti mi sale una rabbia furiosa in corpo perchè vorrei sapere come sono andate effettivamente le cose, poichè lui è stato molto vago alle mie domande. e ti posso dire che mi pare naturale naturale che sia così, da parte sua e tua.  
a differenza di te, me ne sono andata poco dopo averlo scoperto, ma ricordo attacchi di pianto ogniqualvolta mi prendeva il pensiero di lui con quelle.
forse stai attraversando un periodo particolarmente duro o di stanchezza anche sotto altri punti di vista, per cui i lati negativi ti ossessionano e ti fanno dimenticare il fatto che voi avete recuperato la vostra storia, che credo abbia un gran valore. se puoi, concentrati sul presente.
quando io ho scoperto il tutto e ho minacciato di andarmene, lui non mi ha fermata, e ti assicuro che questo è un colpo ben peggiore della scoperta del tradimento...


----------



## Old giobbe (6 Agosto 2008)

*Lalabel*

Una volta ho letto questa storiella.
C'era in un paesino una signora che tutti i giorni procurava  il parroco in confessione per raccontargli che di notte sognava con Gesù che gli raccontava varie cose.
Questo parroco pensava che fossero tutte fantasie di questa vecchia signora e si era rotto le scatole di ascoltarla praticamente tutti i giorni.
Per questo le ha consigliato di scrivere tutto quello che Gesù le diceva di notte in una lettera che doveva poi essere consegnata il giorno successivo a lui.
Tutti i giorni questa signora scriveva una lettera che il parroco infilava in un cassetto senza nemmeno leggerla.
Dopo alcuni mesi il cassetto si è riempito e il parroco stava per accingersi a gettare tutto nella spazzatura quando gli è venuto un dubbio e ha pregato così: “Gesù, se è vero che parli con questa signora, raccontagli quali sono i miei peccati”.
Il giorno dopo è apparsa la signora in canonica dicendo “Ieri notte Gesù mi ha parlato di lei”.
Il parroco è immediatamente sbiancato in viso.
Ma la signora ha proseguito “Gesù mi ha detto che si è completamente dimenticato quali sono i suoi peccati perché lei li ha già confessati”.

L'ideale sarebbe dimenticare.
È praticamente impossibile dimenticare un tradimento, ma è anche inutile e ingiusto torturare tuo marito con queste domande.
Più particolari sai, più soffri (sperimentato sulla mia pelle).
Hai bisogno di parlarne con qualcuno per poter elaborare e così superare questa ferita. Se non ne parli con qualcuno non la supererai mai.
Parlane qui nel forum o con amiche molto fidate, ma è meglio lasciare in pace tuo marito.
Ciao, un abbraccio.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> che bell'esempio che hai fatto! a volte bastano poche parole per farti sentire meglio. Sarà che eccetto mio marito in questo anno mi sono tenuta tutto dentro, non ne ho parlato con nessuno. Ora ho voglia di buttare tutto fuori, ma non con i miei amici ma con estranei.


 
qui sei nel posto giusto! Ri benvenuta!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Una volta ho letto questa storiella.
> C'era in un paesino una signora che tutti i giorni procurava il parroco in confessione per raccontargli che di notte sognava con Gesù che gli raccontava varie cose.
> Questo parroco pensava che fossero tutte fantasie di questa vecchia signora e si era rotto le scatole di ascoltarla praticamente tutti i giorni.
> Per questo le ha consigliato di scrivere tutto quello che Gesù le diceva di notte in una lettera che doveva poi essere consegnata il giorno successivo a lui.
> ...


ma te da dove scrivi?
a volte mi sembra che ti han ricoverato in seminario...


----------



## Old giobbe (6 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma te da dove scrivi?
> a volte mi sembra che ti han ricoverato in seminario...








Dipende dai libri che leggo...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Dipende dai libri che leggo...


e bon. basta che la prossima fase non sia la magia...
eusebius...


----------



## Old Lalabel (6 Agosto 2008)

grazie  a tutte!

è vero, sto ossessionando anche mio marito perchè il mio problema è che ne parlo fin troppo con lui, riusciamo anche a farci battute sulla mia ricerca infinita di dettagli e devo dire che almeno questo è un bene perchè penso che con l'ironia si possano risolvere tanti problemi. Dolcenera.....credo che l'indifferenza del tuo compagno sia stato il peggiore dei tradimenti, eppure è tipico di molti uomini non fare nulla, stare lì fermi a vederti piangere senza muovere un dito. 
Comunque dicevo che forse il mio problema finora è stato sentire solo il suo punto di vista, sul perchè è successo, ecc. invece io ho bisogno di tirare fuori tutto, per parlarne e basta, non ci crederete eppure già stasera mi sento meglio, parlare qui mi ha fatto bene, non sono pronta ancora per un faccia a a faccia con le amiche del cuore a cui raccontare la mia storia, anche perchè vivono in un'altra città e non potrei mai raccontare una cosa simile per telefono.


----------



## Old Lalabel (6 Agosto 2008)

Dolcenera una precisazione, mio marito non è affatto vago nei dettagli, è un libro aperto. Sono io a voler sapere tutto.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> grazie a tutte!
> 
> è vero, sto ossessionando anche mio marito perchè il mio problema è che ne parlo fin troppo con lui, riusciamo anche a farci battute sulla mia ricerca infinita di dettagli e devo dire che almeno questo è un bene perchè penso che con l'ironia si possano risolvere tanti problemi. Dolcenera.....credo che l'indifferenza del tuo compagno sia stato il peggiore dei tradimenti, eppure è tipico di molti uomini non fare nulla, stare lì fermi a vederti piangere senza muovere un dito.
> Comunque dicevo che forse il mio problema finora è stato sentire solo il suo punto di vista, sul perchè è successo, ecc. invece io ho bisogno di tirare fuori tutto, per parlarne e basta, non ci crederete eppure già stasera mi sento meglio, parlare qui mi ha fatto bene, non sono pronta ancora per un faccia a a faccia con le amiche del cuore a cui raccontare la mia storia, anche perchè vivono in un'altra città e non potrei mai raccontare una cosa simile per telefono.


sei una brava ragazza in tutti i sensi.
sul fatto che non ne parli con le tue amiche... posso dirti che un anno è ancora niente, per persone che interiorizzano come fai tu.
non ne parli perché speri che tutto si risolva senza dover intaccare l'immagine CHE HAI TU di voi due.
ma poi vedi che confidare le tue cose invece ti aiuta... 
non siamo pezzi di ferro e checchè ne dica giobbe, il perdono non è mai vero perdono, ma è voglia di dimenticare.
che poi non si dimentichi... è inutile dirtelo...
è facile perdonare, difficile se non impossibile è dimenticare.


----------



## Old Lalabel (6 Agosto 2008)

si infatti, dimenticare credo sia impossibile, vorrei ma penso che non ci riuscirò mai, e forse è giusto cosi no? 
Non posso dimenticare che per due mesi lui ha amato un'altra donna, sebbene io ora creda nel suo amore questo non lo posso dimenticare, non nego che nel corso di una vita coniugale non ci si possa innamorare di nessun altro, però è comunque una cosa che fa male, inutile girarci intorno. 
Quando ho scoperto la lettera ne ho subito parlato con lui, lui mi disse che era confuso che amava entrambe ma che aveva scelto me. Col passare dei mesi ci siamo riscoperti come coppia,  il ricordo dell'altra si è affievolito, fino ad esaurirsi, mi dice che ama me infinitamente, che si è reso conto del suo grande sbaglio. Per me è fondamentale che loro due continuino a frequentarsi sul posto di lavoro, non è masochismo il mio, è stranamente una cosa che mi rende tranquilla il fatto che lui la veda e che sia tranquillo. E' una specie di prova d'amore a cui lo sto sottoponendo, lui dice che più vede lei e più si rende conto dello sbaglio che ha fatto e di quanto ama me. Devo dire che ha sempre risposto con dovizia di particolari a tutte le mie domande senza mai tirarsi indietro.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> si infatti, dimenticare credo sia impossibile, vorrei ma penso che non ci riuscirò mai, e forse è giusto cosi no?
> Non posso dimenticare che per due mesi lui ha amato un'altra donna, sebbene io ora creda nel suo amore questo non lo posso dimenticare, non nego che nel corso di una vita coniugale non ci si possa innamorare di nessun altro, però è comunque una cosa che fa male, inutile girarci intorno.
> Quando ho scoperto la lettera ne ho subito parlato con lui, lui mi disse che era confuso che amava entrambe ma che aveva scelto me. Col passare dei mesi ci siamo riscoperti come coppia, il ricordo dell'altra si è affievolito, fino ad esaurirsi, mi dice che ama me infinitamente, che si è reso conto del suo grande sbaglio. Per me è fondamentale che loro due continuino a frequentarsi sul posto di lavoro, non è masochismo il mio, è stranamente una cosa che mi rende tranquilla il fatto che lui la veda e che sia tranquillo. E' una specie di prova d'amore a cui lo sto sottoponendo, lui dice che più vede lei e più si rende conto dello sbaglio che ha fatto e di quanto ama me. Devo dire che ha sempre risposto con dovizia di particolari a tutte le mie domande senza mai tirarsi indietro.


ma infatti lui è sincero... 
il problema adesso sei tu. tu e le tue insicurezze.
vai da uno psicologo, ma non perché hai qualcosa di sbagliato, ma perché sei una che fa fatica ad esternare.
secondo me con 5 sedute te la cavi. dammi retta!


----------



## Old Lalabel (6 Agosto 2008)

è vero, sono sempre stata un'insicura nella vita, indipendentemente da questo, ti dirò la verità, pensavo davanti a una batosta di reagire mooooolto peggio, un pò sono stupita di me stessa.


----------



## Old amarax (6 Agosto 2008)

Aribenvenuta...sei una copia perfetta più giovane...


----------



## Old stella (6 Agosto 2008)

Ciao,
scrivo poco in questo forum; ho tre bambini, un lavoro impegnativo, mille interessi e... un marito che amo più di me stessa. Ho poco tempo ma leggo spesso i messaggi lasciati in queste pagine...sembrano tanti frammenti di pensiero e di vite, lasciati naufragare dentro delle bottiglie di vetro (ma sapendo  molto bene dove arriveranno). Mio marito non mi ha tradita ma quasi. Ha frequentato di nascosto un amore dell'adolescenza e con lei si è scritto per mail per ben 9 mesi...il tempo di portare in grembo la nostra terza figlia. Poco prima del parto, avvenuto a fine dicembre, mi ha confessato che una volta alla settimana si vedevano finito il lavoro e con lei passeggiava per la città (anche mano nella mano) raccontandosi la sua vita. Dopo questa confessione, lei (che si diceva una cara amica) si è rifiutata di incontrarmi e gli ha fatto una scenata. Per farla in breve: mio marito ha deciso di tagliare subito questo rapporto e ha sofferto molto sia per me che per lei (perchè si è adossato tutta la colpa di aver creato un rapporto ambiguo). E io... ho lottato tanto in questi mesi per ricostruire il nostro rapporto. Per  ritrovare armonia, intesa, complicità In molti momenti ho sentito che eravamo vicino alle stelle per poi ricadere nella demoralizzazione più profonda. E' vero non c'è stato il tradimento, l'atto fisico...ma io lo sento lo stesso e anche lui all'inizio della sua confessione l'ha vissuto emotivamente così.
T*u non sei strana, io sono molto più malata e ossessionata. *Oggi, ho allungato il mio percorso abituale per passare vicino a casa di lei...per capire com'è andata quella volta che...oppure per vedere dove abita e capire chi è....oppure per vederla e capire cos'ha di così speciale!! 
Oppure vorrei chiedere a lui se quella volta che mi ha telefonato era perchè era con lei..oppure.. Non riesco a venirne fuori.
Mio marito mi è stato molto vicino; ha raccolto il mio cuore a pezzi e soffrendo anche lui mi ha consolato in ogni momento ma diversamente dal tuo è molto ritroso (è sempre stato molto riservato di sua natura) nel raccontarmi i dettagli e io mi ritrovo da sola a cercare di ricostruire il tempo che lui ha vissuto con lei.
Ti può consolare questa mia confessione? Un abbraccio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

*Stella*

Tu non hai avuto un primo amore?


----------



## Old stella (6 Agosto 2008)

Ho avuto diverse storie, ma purtroppo il vero e primo amore è stato lui. 
Scusate se ogni tanto vi tormento, ma altrimenti mi sento sola e con un tormento al cuore che fa fatica a passare...e nella storia di Lalabel mi sono ritrovata tutta!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Agosto 2008)

stella ha detto:


> Ho avuto diverse storie, ma purtroppo il vero e primo amore è stato lui.
> Scusate se ogni tanto vi tormento, ma altrimenti mi sento sola e con un tormento al cuore che fa fatica a passare...e nella storia di Lalabel mi sono ritrovata tutta!


Non tormenti per nulla e poi ...ben sappiamo che ognuno ha i suoi tormenti e parlarne aiuta anche capire meglio i propri.
Perché purtroppo? Forse perché fai più fatica a capire quello che gli è accaduto.
Poi superare un dolore, una delusione è un duro lavoro individuale e ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
A te pesa che te non te ne abbia parlato per mesi per il suo bisogno di viversi questa cosa. Devi pensare che gli è stato necessario per rielaborare un passato e confermarsi nelle sue scelte.


----------



## Bruja (6 Agosto 2008)

*Jenny*



Jenny ha detto:


> Ciao Bruja
> 
> Anche io faccio parte della schiera delle tradite. Negli ultimi mesi ho seguito spesso il forum ma non sono mai intervenuta. La mia storia é molto simile a quella di tante altre. Lui mi ha tradito con una sua collega, una ragazza piu giovane di lui di circa 10 anni (22 lei –35 lui - 32). Pare la storia sia durata qualche mese …
> *Come pensi si possa riuscire a elaborato e metabolizzato il fatto quando c’é la volonta da entrambi le parti?*


Spesso le storie, per diverse che appaiano sono tutte uguali nello svolgersi degli eventi: lo stupore prima, la sofferemza poi fino all'incredulità poiché tarda la presa di coscienza della famosa frase "come ha potuto farlo"....
Sono passaggi elementari ma che dovrebbero essere spiegati in modo semplice e pacato perché nella ridda di sensazioni forti e contrastanti la lucidità spesso é messa a dura prova .... non ci sono analgesici o medicine sananti, bisogna elaborare e analizzare con fatica e con la volontà di capire, che é metà risolvere, in un modo o nell'altro.

Quasi sempre il tradimento é figlio di una mancata corresponsione di una reciproca disattenzione anche incolpevole a volte; c'é un concorso, anche se dispari, nei carichi della coppia, ma é sempre chi decide di risolvere in proprio (tradire), magari autoassolvendosi per l'inevitabilità dell'evento, che fa il danno di cui trova poi molto drammatico ed ostico il giustificarne le motivazioni.

Il vero macigno da levare nei tradimenti, e quasi nessuno lo fa, é l'ammissione di aver compiuto qualcosa che era "scelta fuori dalla coppia" per la propria gratificazione, dimenticando completamente le ripercussioni sull'altro/a.
Se si riesce ad affrontare questo nodo della discussione, se ci si affida alla comprensione reciproca e se si dialoga con la voglia di farsi intendere e di essere compresi, spesso si raggiungono risultati eccellenti, ma appunto, serve reciprocità

L'altra grossa difficoltà é la scarsa pazienza e disponibilità che ha il traditore verso chi ha tradito, nel seguire il percorso di necessaria analisi del tradimento .... é cosa che quasi sempre viene lasciata al tradito/a in perfetta solitudine ed autonomia, magari con l'aggravante della noncuranza, quando non la negazione di attenzione, per questoi difficile e delicato passaggio dell'analisi della trasgressione. 

Il tradimento é l'atto concreto dell'evoluzione di un distacco, unicistico, e per ripianarlo, serve un'ulteriore evoluzione, più matura e comune, si deve tornare a ragionare in due perché non ci sono due felicità, ma solo due persone che tendono insieme a raggiungerla.
Naturalmente questo vale quando esiste appunto reciprocità di intenti, diversamente, ogni relazione ha la caratteristica di due parallele che viaggiano sì insieme, ma non si toccano..... viene definita incomunicabilità.
Non ho risposto alle tue esigenze individuali, praticamente sarebbe un arrogarsi la capacità di entrare in due volontà indipendenti, ma forse una chiave di lettura può essere che tu riesca a trovarla fra queste poche righe, o applicare al tuo caso anche il sia pur minimo spunto.
Buona partenza.
Bruja


----------



## Old stella (6 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non tormenti per nulla e poi ...ben sappiamo che ognuno ha i suoi tormenti e parlarne aiuta anche capire meglio i propri.
> Perché purtroppo? Forse perché fai più fatica a capire quello che gli è accaduto.
> Poi superare un dolore, una delusione è un duro lavoro individuale e ognuno ha i suoi tempi.
> A te pesa che te non te ne abbia parlato per mesi per il suo bisogno di viversi questa cosa. Devi pensare che gli è stato necessario per rielaborare un passato e confermarsi nelle sue scelte.


A me pesano le bugie, i momenti in cui ha dovuto inventarsi una scusa per stare di più con lei. Mi fanno male i giorni e le ore che gli ho detto di prendeserla con tranquillità il ritorno a casa mentre io lo aspettavo con una pancia enorme e due bambini piccoli. Sento un macigno nel cuore quando mi ricordo che mi rimproverava perchè al settimo mese non riuscivo ad essere più fantasiosa sia nella vita e a letto; ma nello stesso tempo mi confondeva con delle lettere d'amore bellissime (che ora vivo come delle lettere scritte per senso di colpa)...
Mi ha detto e ridetto che non si è mai sentito innamorato di lei e che ancor di più si accorgeva del bene che mi voleva. Avrà anche rielaborato il suo passato, il suo grande amore adolescienzale si è finalmente distrutto ma doveva essere proprio al prezzo del mio cuore, della mia ingenua e stupida fiducia? Non riesco a ritornare com'ero prima..forse è questo il mio vero problema.


----------



## Bruja (6 Agosto 2008)

*stella*



stella ha detto:


> A me pesano le bugie, i momenti in cui ha dovuto inventarsi una scusa per stare di più con lei. Mi fanno male i giorni e le ore che gli ho detto di prendeserla con tranquillità il ritorno a casa mentre io lo aspettavo con una pancia enorme e due bambini piccoli. Sento un macigno nel cuore quando mi ricordo che mi rimproverava perchè al settimo mese non riuscivo ad essere più fantasiosa sia nella vita e a letto; ma nello stesso tempo mi confondeva con delle lettere d'amore bellissime (che ora vivo come delle lettere scritte per senso di colpa)...
> Mi ha detto e ridetto che non si è mai sentito innamorato di lei e che ancor di più si accorgeva del bene che mi voleva. Avrà anche rielaborato il suo passato, il suo grande amore adolescienzale si è finalmente distrutto ma doveva essere proprio al prezzo del mio cuore, della mia ingenua e stupida fiducia? Non riesco a ritornare com'ero prima..forse è questo il mio vero problema.


A volte gli uomini hanno bisogno di verifiche, colpevoli verifiche, ma accade anche che siano sanatorie per vecchie illusioni che nei fatti si dimostrano più valide nella memoria che nella realtà.
Lui ha sbagliato assolutamente, ma forse quello che é accaduto, la sua debolezza, la reazione spocchiosa di quella che più che scenate ti doveva delle scuse silenziose, avrà aperto gli occhi a questo tuo marito un po' arruffone, ma credo fondamentalmente recuperabile. 
Ha voluto vivere il suo "spazio Peynet" mentre tu pensavi alla famiglia e ne portavi in te una parte, ma Peynet ha sempre descritto il "sogno" di un rapporto sublimato ed infantile, il cartone animato di un sentimento..... l'amore é altro, molto altro. 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

stella ha detto:


> A me pesano le bugie, i momenti in cui ha dovuto inventarsi una scusa per stare di più con lei. Mi fanno male i giorni e le ore che gli ho detto di prendeserla con tranquillità il ritorno a casa mentre io lo aspettavo con una pancia enorme e due bambini piccoli. Sento un macigno nel cuore quando mi ricordo che mi rimproverava perchè al settimo mese non riuscivo ad essere più fantasiosa sia nella vita e a letto; ma nello stesso tempo mi confondeva con delle lettere d'amore bellissime (che ora vivo come delle lettere scritte per senso di colpa)...
> Mi ha detto e ridetto che non si è mai sentito innamorato di lei e che ancor di più si accorgeva del bene che mi voleva. Avrà anche rielaborato il suo passato, il suo grande amore adolescienzale si è finalmente distrutto ma doveva essere proprio al prezzo del mio cuore, della mia ingenua e stupida fiducia? Non riesco a ritornare com'ero prima..forse è questo il mio vero problema.


Non si può più tornare come prima.
Credo che talvolta il problema sia essere in arretrato di pianto e di sfogo di rabbia e rancore.
Piangere, confrontarsi è talmente estenuante che poi si decide di smettarla ...ma il dolore non si è esaurito in quel pianto ...ci sarebbero ancora molte lacrime da versare e non serve versarle in solitudine...
Il traditore dovrebbe accettare e accogliere quelle lacrime e sentirne tutto il bruciore...ancora per un po'...e ritrovarsi diversi insieme non ognuno autonomamente.


----------



## Old Holly (7 Agosto 2008)

*Bruja*

Il vero macigno da levare nei tradimenti, e quasi nessuno lo fa, é l'ammissione di aver compiuto qualcosa che era "scelta fuori dalla coppia" per la propria gratificazione, dimenticando completamente le ripercussioni sull'altro/a.
Se si riesce ad affrontare questo nodo della discussione, se ci si affida alla comprensione reciproca e se si dialoga con la voglia di farsi intendere e di essere compresi, spesso si raggiungono risultati eccellenti, ma appunto, serve reciprocità

L'altra grossa difficoltà é la scarsa pazienza e disponibilità che ha il traditore verso chi ha tradito, nel seguire il percorso di necessaria analisi del tradimento .... é cosa che quasi sempre viene lasciata al tradito/a in perfetta solitudine ed autonomia, magari con l'aggravante della noncuranza, quando non la negazione di attenzione, per questoi difficile e delicato passaggio dell'analisi della trasgressione. 

Ho quotato questi due passaggi che mi hanno colpito: il primo, l’ammissione di aver compiuto qualcosa che era “scelta fuori dalla coppia” per la propria gratificazione, nel nostro percorso post tradimento è stato affrontato e, fin qui tutto bene.
Il secondo passaggio, come osservi giustamente tu, non è avvenuto in maniera completa, davanti alle mie reiterate richieste di approfondimento le risposte, quando aveva voglia di parlare, erano vaghe e lui era reticente. Ancora oggi, dopo quasi 2 anni, se mi azzardo a tornare sull’argomento si chiude a riccio.
In sintesi, me la sono dovuta vedere da sola. Perché i traditori sono così poco disponibili a questo?
E, mi chiedo, c’è una differenza di comportamento tra uomo e donna in questi frangenti?


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2008)

...


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il vero macigno da levare nei tradimenti, e quasi nessuno lo fa, é l'ammissione di aver compiuto qualcosa che era "scelta fuori dalla coppia" per la propria gratificazione, dimenticando completamente le ripercussioni sull'altro/a.
> Se si riesce ad affrontare questo nodo della discussione, se ci si affida alla comprensione reciproca e se si dialoga con la voglia di farsi intendere e di essere compresi, spesso si raggiungono risultati eccellenti, ma appunto, serve reciprocità
> 
> L'altra grossa difficoltà é la scarsa pazienza e disponibilità che ha il traditore verso chi ha tradito, nel seguire il percorso di necessaria analisi del tradimento .... é cosa che quasi sempre viene lasciata al tradito/a in perfetta solitudine ed autonomia, magari con l'aggravante della noncuranza, quando non la negazione di attenzione, per questoi difficile e delicato passaggio dell'analisi della trasgressione.
> ...


A dire il vero lui ha dovuto collaborare (se no un calcio in culo era assicurato) ... sono poco disponibili perche' si vergognano  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   della figura di merda ai nostri occhi.


Ciao Hollyna!


----------



## Old amarax (7 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il vero macigno da levare nei tradimenti, e quasi nessuno lo fa, é l'ammissione di aver compiuto qualcosa che era "scelta fuori dalla coppia" per la propria gratificazione, dimenticando completamente le ripercussioni sull'altro/a.
> Se si riesce ad affrontare questo nodo della discussione, se ci si affida alla comprensione reciproca e se si dialoga con la voglia di farsi intendere e di essere compresi, spesso si raggiungono risultati eccellenti, ma appunto, serve reciprocità
> 
> L'altra grossa difficoltà é la scarsa pazienza e disponibilità che ha il traditore verso chi ha tradito, nel seguire il percorso di necessaria analisi del tradimento .... é cosa che quasi sempre viene lasciata al tradito/a in perfetta solitudine ed autonomia, magari con l'aggravante della noncuranza, quando non la negazione di attenzione, per questoi difficile e delicato passaggio dell'analisi della trasgressione.
> ...


 
Ed io quoto Bruja e Holly insieme.

*la scusa che mi è stata propinata più volte è questa:*

*E' LA VITA CHE E' COSI'.*

*Ah,Holly a me dice! che scavo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old amarax (7 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A dire il vero lui ha dovuto collaborare (se no un calcio in culo era assicurato) ... sono poco disponibili perche' si vergognano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magari si vergognasse il mio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...
Ciao marì!!


----------



## Old Lalabel (7 Agosto 2008)

Ciao a tutte/i
AMARAX, posso sapere quanti anni hai? Scusa l'invadenza ma deduco dalla tua storia che tuo marito ha avuto più amanti e che siano durate per diverso tempo, questo ti ha fatto perdere la totale fiducia. Come mai stai ancora con lui? Probabilmente perchè lo ami tantissimo e allora non sarebbe meglio voltare pagina, non dimenticare ma tentare di andare avanti consapevole che quello è successo nel passato e stop, dovresti però essere sicura della sua fedeltà, che non si ricapiterà, non lo sei? Hai avuto prove, indizi? 
HOLLY, leggendo le tue belle parole mi sono resa conto di due cose, primo che mio marito ha ammesso subito di essersi comportato da egoista, ha ammesso di aver ragionato come se non fosse mai stato sposato o padre, come se fosse un ragazzino alla prima cottarella, ora questa ammissione la vedo positivamente , all'epoca mi fece davvero male. 
Secondo che lui non si tira mai indietro, all'inizio per il primo mese era davvero ritroso a parlarne, ora non più, è molto dolce nel parlarmene, mi rassicura, ma mi dice tutto. 
STELLA, quando dolore nelle tue parole, posso sapere la tua età? Ti sono davvero vicina e tra donne tradite si crea empatia. Ti capisco al 100%, ora ti stai ponendo 3000 domande, ti chiedi come sia stato possibile che un uomo si sia divertito con un'altra (anche se non c'è stato sesso) mentre tu a casa ti sbattevi dietro a due figli, una gravidanza, un lavoro. Provi rancore, odio e amore per un uomo che non riconosci. Io di figli ne ho una sola e faccio fatica, immagino tu cosa possa aver passato, e lui invece di starti vicino in un momento cosi delicato come la gravidanza in cui gli sbalzi di umore sono all'ordine del giorno, si è tirato indietro, preferendo l'altra. Ma questa gravidanza era voluta da tuo marito? E' importante saperlo. Io credo che tuo marito abbia fatto come il mio (sesso a parte che ti dirò è la cosa che mi ferisce di meno, anche io penso alle tenerezze come il passeggiare mano nella mano, baci abbracci), si sia preso una sbandata e forse pensava di essersi innamorato dell'altra perchè rispetto a te rappresentava una ventata di aria fresca. Fin troppo facile no? Tu con i problemi di vita familiare e lei no. Non credo che lui fosse davvero innamorato di lei, pensava di esserlo ma sono sicura che è te che ama, però deve capire lo sbaglio che stava facendo e cosa stava perdendo, l'ha capito? Un bacio grande.


----------



## Old Lalabel (7 Agosto 2008)

Marì anche tu quindi fai parte delle tradite? Come si è svolta la tua storia? Quanto tempo ci hai messo per metabolizzare?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Agosto 2008)

Una cosa da "traditrice" (anche se io non mi considero tale, perché da subito per me è stata una possibile scelta tra due amori, non ho mai pensato di poter portare le due storie avanti in parallelo...) nella quale non mi ritrovo tanto è l'idea del "come ho potuto".

Io so benissimo come ho potuto. E malgrado il grandissimo dolore, rimorso, e quant'altro, non rimpiango di averlo fatto.

Quest'esperienza mi ha insegnato tantissimo, oso spingermi a dire che ha insegnato tanto a tutte e quattro le persone coinvolte (ho motivo di credere che la moglie del mio amante fortemente sospettasse, quantomeno).

Tutti e quattro siamo dolorosamente maturati.

Ma dire "come ho potuto" lo trovo sterile per tutti. Cosa fatta capo ha.

Molto piu' fattivo buttarsi nel matrimonio e NUOTARE concretamente, per la sua riuscita.

Poi se è gratificante per il tradito sentirsi dire "come ho potuto", ben venga.

Ma io stimo troppo l'intelligenza di mio marito per dire una cosa del genere....

Bacio!


----------



## Old Lalabel (7 Agosto 2008)

Verena quindi tu sei stata l'amante? Ma eri sposata? 
E il tuo compagno ti ha mai tradito, il traditore ha la consapevoleza di quello che sta facendo, al tradito invece viene questa mazzata tra capo e collo a volte all'improvviso, a volte senza avvisaglie, è diverso.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Verena quindi tu sei stata l'amante? Ma eri sposata?
> E il tuo compagno ti ha mai tradito, il traditore ha la consapevoleza di quello che sta facendo, al tradito invece viene questa mazzata tra capo e collo a volte all'improvviso, a volte senza avvisaglie, è diverso.


 
io non mi considero amante, ho ritrovato il primo amore e per un breve periodo si è pensato di farsi una vita insieme. Resisi conto che non...l'abbiamo chiusa. Ma è rimasta l'amicizia, l'affetto.

Mio marito che io sappia non mi ha mai tradito. Al tempo in cui pensai di separarmi, fu io a parlargliene, per evitare ogni sotterfugio. Ora siamo piu' uniti che mai.

Il dolore del tradimento lo intuisco, ma non l'ho mai provato in prima persona.

Ma anche chi tradisce non è che poi se la passi così bene....


----------



## Old Lalabel (7 Agosto 2008)

è la stessa cosa che dice mio marito.
Però chi viene tradito soffre di più proprio perchè non ne ha consapevolezza, di questo sono strasicura. 
Tuo marito come è riuscito a metabolizzare ed accettare soprattutto l'amicizia che tu hai ancora con l'altro? E poi per curiosità tra il tuo amante e la moglie com'è finita? Lui le ha confessato?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Agosto 2008)

Il mio ex e la moglie appartengono ad un contesto molto diverso dal mio. Presumo si siano in qualche modo spiegati, penso piu' per rassicurazioni mute che altro.

Ma nemmeno noi (io e mio marito) abbiamo fatto un fiume di parole. Personalmente sono dell'idea che meno dettagli si danno, meglio è. E' difficile ricostruire quando il tradito sa tutto, a volte nella vita "ignorance is bliss", come dicono gli americani, non sapere è un incanto.

Per cui mi sento di consigliarti: ora basta. Buttati alle spalle tutto.

Un marito che dopo pochi mesi chiude è uno che alla famiglia ci tiene. Te lo garantisco. Siamo tutti umani, non dimentichiamo mai che stavolta ha sbagliato lui, domani potrebbe capitare a te (mai dire mai...quanti ne abbiamo qui di mogli integerrime che pero' il collega...)

Bacio!


----------



## Old Lalabel (7 Agosto 2008)

hai ragione, ti ringrazio per la tua esperienza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il vero macigno da levare nei tradimenti, e quasi nessuno lo fa, é l'ammissione di aver compiuto qualcosa che era "scelta fuori dalla coppia" per la propria gratificazione, dimenticando completamente le ripercussioni sull'altro/a.
> Se si riesce ad affrontare questo nodo della discussione, se ci si affida alla comprensione reciproca e se si dialoga con la voglia di farsi intendere e di essere compresi, spesso si raggiungono risultati eccellenti, ma appunto, serve reciprocità
> 
> L'altra grossa difficoltà é la* scarsa pazienza e disponibilità che ha il traditore verso chi ha tradito, nel seguire il percorso di necessaria analisi del tradimento* .... é cosa che quasi sempre viene lasciata al tradito/a in perfetta solitudine ed autonomia, magari con l'aggravante della noncuranza, quando non la negazione di attenzione, per questoi difficile e delicato passaggio dell'analisi della trasgressione.
> ...


Ma io ti chiedo: *cosa vorresti sapere?*


----------



## Verena67 (7 Agosto 2008)

Io penso una differenza tra uomo e donna, come in ogni cosa, c'è. Ma probabilmente va anche da persona a persona.

C'è il narciso che non resiste a sbandierare quello che ha vissuto davanti al coniuge, e c'è la persona piu' riservata che francamente fa molta fatica ad aprirsi.

Ma poi..aprirsi perché?

Qualunque racconto non puo' che ferire il tradito, o no?

Se si è tradito solo per sesso, il tradito si sentirà svilito nella sua attrattiva.

Se si è tradito solo per amore, il tradito si sentira' colpito a morte e vedrà negata una vita intera di amore e affetto.

Non ci sono risposte salvifiche o consolatorie.

Dire "Sono stata una cogliona/e" non sa poi un po' di presa in giro, in fondo? Se l'hai fatto, avrai avuto i tuoi perché.

E torniamo agli esempi di prima.

meglio apprezzare la realtà di una persona che ti ha di nuovo scelto, e per davvero, e non nelle illusioni dell'altare, bensì avendo ben chiaro di come è la vita in comune dopo anni trascorsi insieme, amarezze e frustrazioni incluse.

Alla fine è questa "scelta" concreta che distingue le coppie che si rialzano e vanno avanti, da quelle che si frantumano.


----------



## Old stella (7 Agosto 2008)

STELLA, quando dolore nelle tue parole, posso sapere la tua età? Ti sono davvero vicina e tra donne tradite si crea empatia. Ti capisco al 100%, ora ti stai ponendo 3000 domande, ti chiedi come sia stato possibile che un uomo si sia divertito con un'altra (anche se non c'è stato sesso) mentre tu a casa ti sbattevi dietro a due figli, una gravidanza, un lavoro. Provi rancore, odio e amore per un uomo che non riconosci. Io di figli ne ho una sola e faccio fatica, immagino tu cosa possa aver passato, e lui invece di starti vicino in un momento cosi delicato come la gravidanza in cui gli sbalzi di umore sono all'ordine del giorno, si è tirato indietro, preferendo l'altra. Ma questa gravidanza era voluta da tuo marito? E' importante saperlo. Io credo che tuo marito abbia fatto come il mio (sesso a parte che ti dirò è la cosa che mi ferisce di meno, anche io penso alle tenerezze come il passeggiare mano nella mano, baci abbracci), si sia preso una sbandata e forse pensava di essersi innamorato dell'altra perchè rispetto a te rappresentava una ventata di aria fresca. Fin troppo facile no? Tu con i problemi di vita familiare e lei no. Non credo che lui fosse davvero innamorato di lei, pensava di esserlo ma sono sicura che è te che ama, però deve capire lo sbaglio che stava facendo e cosa stava perdendo, l'ha capito? Un bacio grande.[/quote]


Ciao..ho 37 anni quindi ti sono vicina come età. E per rispondere alla tua domanda..il terzo figlio non era in programma ora ma abbiamo sempre avuto il desiderio di arrivare a quota 3. Quando ho scoperto di essere incita il momento di smarrimento è stato più il mio. Mio marito mi ha sostenuto, incorraggiato e aiutato a vedere la meraviglia di una vita nuova che stava per arrivare. Anche se ,anche lui ogni tanto era soprafatto dalla paura del domani e delle nuove responsabilità.
Per quanto riguarda la sbandata...non so. Le sue prime mail  erano  leggibili sulla posta normale che usiamo assieme (poi ha cambiato indirizzo quando mi sono dimostrata irritata di questo rapporto epistolare) e ha iniziato subito raccontando tutto il suo amore per me. Continua a dire che con lei ha sempre raccontato la bellezza della sua famiglia. Lei nel corso degli anni ha, invece, accumulato una serie di fallimenti con il marito, con i figli e nel lavoro non è mai riuscita a realizzarsi. Questa persona ha 5 anni più di me, la stessa laurea ma non è mai riuscita a proseguire con il lavoro. Quindi, con lei avrà anche avuto una ventata di freschezza ma ha anche dovuto ascoltare tutti i suoi problemi..e ha dovuto scontrarsi con le difficoltà caratteriali di lei.
Lei l'ho conosciuta ai tempi dell'università e in quelle poche volte mi ha snobbato, facendomi capire che ero una "piccola" e secondo lei indietro con il piano di studio. Quando si è rifatta viva per telefono, ti assicuro (anche lei con mio marito l'ha ammesso), l'ho accolta in modo molto gentile. Volevo intavolare un discorso civile, chiedendole dopo 14 anni cosa faceva e come viveva. Mi ha freddato subito,  voleva solo sentire lui.
E' per questo che, sbagliando, mi sono irritata con mio marito.

Un ultimo particolare non so se rilevante ma per me forse era ancora più preoccupante: lei è stata il primo amore di mio marito ma solo platonico in tutti i sensi! Lei l'ha sempre trattato da amico,servitore..

Per questo forse mi fa male..ora che lei ha un marito over 50, ora che mio marito non è più uno sbarbatello ma un uomo molto attraente ed intelligente, ora non voleva lasciarlo e perderlo più. (lei ha sempre affermato come amica).
E lui..non avrà forse voluto capire finalmente cosa vuol dire essere desiderati da lei??Bella soddisfazione da riprendersi dopo tanti anni.

Mio marito soffre molto. Soffre perchè mi sente inquieta, sfiduciata. Soffre perchè sente di essersi comportato male e come un ragazzino, soffre perchè si credeva immune da certe cose. Questo dolore lo somatizza anche a livello fisico (con dolori di testa e di stomaco).Come te ho reagito. Ho fatto di tutto per raggiungere la nostra intesa. E forse la nostra unione è più forte e salda di prima. Ma...delle volte come in questo periodo ricado. E ho bisogno di capire e di sapere.

*Verena *ti leggo spesso e con piacere. Mi piacciono le tue opinioni e le trovo molto utili. Ma come facciamo noi traditi a non volere sapere i dettagli? Ci serve sapere con chi siamo stati assieme?Ci si può almeno lasciare la magra soddisfazione di sapere e di non essere sempre gli ultimi?

Scusate la fretta e la forte emotività nello scrivere questo messaggio.


----------



## Old Lalabel (7 Agosto 2008)

Cara Stella, non siamo tutte uguali, c'è chi come noi vuole sempre sapere il dettaglio e chi no, io lo voglio sapere perchè sono del parere che solo sapendo tutto si comprende, non ci si pongono più domande e alla fine si somatizza, in tal caso però il traditore se non vuole parlare deve comunque farlo e rispettare il tradito nella sua voglia di sapere, penso che almeno questo glielo deve. Credo che nel caso di Verena nemmeno il marito volesse sapere quindi in accordo i due si sono ritrovati più forti di prima, altrimenti a lui i dubbi rimarranno sempre. Senza contare che spesso sono le donne a voler sapere e indagare, gli uomini no. Sii forte, per la tua famiglia ma soprattutto per te stessa, dillo a tuo marito quando stai male e fatti coccolare se ti serve. Non focalizzare il problema su di lei, ma solo su di lui e voi. Lui ha scelto te, ricordalo.
p.s.mai creduto all'amicizia tra uomo e donna!


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Cara Stella, non siamo tutte uguali, c'è chi come noi vuole sempre sapere il dettaglio e chi no, io lo voglio sapere perchè sono del parere che solo sapendo tutto si comprende, non ci si pongono più domande e alla fine si somatizza, in tal caso però il traditore se non vuole parlare deve comunque farlo e rispettare il tradito nella sua voglia di sapere, penso che almeno questo glielo deve. Credo che nel caso di Verena nemmeno il marito volesse sapere quindi in accordo i due si sono ritrovati più forti di prima, altrimenti a lui i dubbi rimarranno sempre. Senza contare che spesso sono le donne a voler sapere e indagare, gli uomini no. Sii forte, per la tua famiglia ma soprattutto per te stessa, dillo a tuo marito quando stai male e fatti coccolare se ti serve. Non focalizzare il problema su di lei, ma solo su di lui e voi. Lui ha scelto te, ricordalo.
> p.s.mai creduto all'amicizia tra uomo e donna!


è vero. gli uomini non vogliono sapere. anzi meno sanno e meglio stanno.
strana 'sta cosa ma verissima.
a parte quando sono in fase innamoramento... che stressano anche per un ritardo di 5 min. passata quella fase è come se preferissero dormire sonni tranquilli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Cara Stella, non siamo tutte uguali, c'è chi come noi vuole sempre sapere il dettaglio e chi no, io lo voglio sapere perchè sono del parere che solo sapendo tutto si comprende, non ci si pongono più domande e alla fine si somatizza, in tal caso però il traditore se non vuole parlare deve comunque farlo e rispettare il tradito nella sua voglia di sapere, penso che almeno questo glielo deve. Credo che nel caso di Verena nemmeno il marito volesse sapere quindi in accordo i due si sono ritrovati più forti di prima, altrimenti a lui i dubbi rimarranno sempre. Senza contare che spesso sono le donne a voler sapere e indagare, gli uomini no. Sii forte, per la tua famiglia ma soprattutto per te stessa, dillo a tuo marito quando stai male e fatti coccolare se ti serve. Non focalizzare il problema su di lei, ma solo su di lui e voi. Lui ha scelto te, ricordalo.
> p.s.mai creduto all'amicizia tra uomo e donna!


Ma cosa vorresti sapere?


----------



## Bruja (7 Agosto 2008)

*Verena*

Quoto tutto quello che hai detto, ma il mio dire "come ha poituto" é inteso nella presa d'atto che nel momento della scoperta é la prima domanda che ci si fa... se a te non é accaduto questo non significa che la "statistica" comunque conforti questa tesi.... la seconda di solito é ambivalente fra "cosa cercava fuori dalla coppia" e "perche ingannare e non parlare prima"... Anche se pure questo é un leit motiv.
Come sai ogni persona fa capo a sé, perfino ogni storia ha valenze diverse nell'ambito della susseguente ricomposizione della coppia. Conta xche il traditore ne sia consapevole ma anche e soprattutto che il tradito sia "disponibile" e prenda il fatto come esperienza di vita che matura ed insegna ..... e non capita così frequentemente quanto ci si auspicherebbe!
Bruja


----------



## Old Lalabel (7 Agosto 2008)

Persa/ritrovata non lo so nemmeno io, credo solo di avere un gran bisogno di parlarne, cosa che in un anno non ho fatto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Persa/ritrovata non lo so nemmeno io, credo solo di avere un gran bisogno di parlarne, cosa che in un anno non ho fatto.


Lo sai ...lo sai...
Vuoi sapere sesso? Parole? Menzogne? Pensieri per te? Sentimenti?


----------



## Old Holly (7 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io ti chiedo: *cosa vorresti sapere?*



Semplicemente la verità... per me è importante che non mi si tenga nascosto niente.
Se devo riacquistare la fiducia nell'uomo che amo, ho bisogno di avere tutte le risposte che mi servono, devo capire che non ci sono più sotterfugi, zone d'ombra.
Non voglio mezze verità, esigo la VERITA', anche se questa può ferirmi: il campo deve essere sgombro e pulito perchè ci si possa ricostruire sopra.
Credo di avere diritto a voler chiarire l'ambiguità, come atto d'amore verso di me, principalmente.
Ho avuto solamente risposte vaghe e qualche bugia...


----------



## Old fiorella99 (7 Agosto 2008)

come ti capisco. io ho avuto 3 mesi di bugie, anche giurate sulla testa dei nostri figli.
anch'io facevo il semplice discorso che fai tu ma non è stato compreso.
auguri
fiore


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Semplicemente la verità... per me è importante che non mi si tenga nascosto niente.
> Se devo riacquistare la fiducia nell'uomo che amo, ho bisogno di avere tutte le risposte che mi servono, devo capire che non ci sono più sotterfugi, zone d'ombra.
> Non voglio mezze verità, esigo la VERITA', anche se questa può ferirmi: il campo deve essere sgombro e pulito perchè ci si possa ricostruire sopra.
> Credo di avere diritto a voler chiarire l'ambiguità, come atto d'amore verso di me, principalmente.
> Ho avuto solamente risposte vaghe e qualche bugia...


a dio, dio holly... ma allora perchè fino ad un mese fa eri convinta di aver recuperato in pieno con lui?
cosa d'altro ti ha combinato?
ultimamente ti leggo triste e rassegnata. 
cosa succede?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Agosto 2008)

Bruja, a me  è capitato nel senso che la prima cosa che m'ha detto mio marito è stato "Come hai potuto?" (per l'appunto...) .
E' curioso come ci sono momenti nella vita (pochi grazie a Dio...) in cui le persone si esprimono di pancia, senza nessun filtro. Momenti che io chiamo "di vita e di morte".

Ma al di là del naturale sconcerto, lui - forse in effetti come dice Anna è una cosa maschile - non ha voluto i dettagli. Non sa nemmeno il nome dell'altra persona (io gliene avevo parlato anni fa, ma non credo ricordi), e non appena ne ho parlato mi ha datto che a lui "non interessava, quel che gli interessava ero io e la nostra vita" (giustamente, direi).

Ritengo sia stato meglio così. 

Anche perché gioco forza chi è esterno ad una relazione non ne potrà mai capire le dinamiche. Sesso, affetto, amicizia. Qualunque cosa il traditore racconti sarà viziata dalla sua visuale SOGGETTIVA, non ci pensate?
E per cio' solo non sarà la "verità".

Non esiste una verità in queste cose, se non una.

Traditi ossessivi spesso rovinano buoni matrimoni con le loro paranoie. Rifletteteci (Stella, penso soprattutto a te, visto che nel tuo caso, se non ricordo male, non ci fu nemmeno un vero e proprio tradimento...)!


----------



## Old Holly (7 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a dio, dio holly... ma allora perchè fino ad un mese fa eri convinta di aver recuperato in pieno con lui?
> cosa d'altro ti ha combinato?
> ultimamente ti leggo triste e rassegnata.
> cosa succede?



Lui non ha combinato niente di nuovo... è che leggendo le altre storie... continuo a rimuginare la mia...
E' vero, sto passando un periodo un po' così.... ma sono io, la mia vita procede come sempre... passerà.  Spero!!!


----------



## Old stellamarina (7 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Lalabel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Salve a tutti,
> ...


----------



## ranatan (7 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Semplicemente la verità... per me è importante che non mi si tenga nascosto niente.
> Se devo riacquistare la fiducia nell'uomo che amo, ho bisogno di avere tutte le risposte che mi servono, devo capire che non ci sono più sotterfugi, zone d'ombra.
> Non voglio mezze verità, esigo la VERITA', anche se questa può ferirmi: il campo deve essere sgombro e pulito perchè ci si possa ricostruire sopra.
> Credo di avere diritto a voler chiarire l'ambiguità, come atto d'amore verso di me, principalmente.
> Ho avuto solamente risposte vaghe e qualche bugia...


Ma perchè vi torturate così? Secondo me continuare a parlarne rischia di diventare un gioco al massacro.
Magari a te sembrano mezze verità ma per lui rappresentano tutta la verità. Chi ti dice che ha ancora qualcosa da nascondere?


----------



## Old Holly (7 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma perchè vi torturate così? Secondo me continuare a parlarne rischia di diventare un gioco al massacro.
> Magari a te sembrano mezze verità ma per lui rappresentano tutta la verità. Chi ti dice che ha ancora qualcosa da nascondere?



Non è che passo la vita a torturarmi... ogni tanto leggendo qualche post, ripenso alla mia storia: avrei voluto più collaborazione da parte sua, più dialogo, più apertura. Tutto qui...


----------



## ranatan (7 Agosto 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non è che passo la vita a torturarmi... ogni tanto leggendo qualche post, ripenso alla mia storia: avrei voluto più collaborazione da parte sua, più dialogo, più apertura. Tutto qui...


Magari si vergogna e prova un tremendo imbarazzo a parlarne


----------



## Old Holly (7 Agosto 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Magari si vergogna e prova un tremendo imbarazzo a parlarne



Può essere...


----------



## Old stella (7 Agosto 2008)

*Verena*

Traditi ossessivi spesso rovinano buoni matrimoni con le loro paranoie. Rifletteteci (Stella, penso soprattutto a te, visto che nel tuo caso, se non ricordo male, non ci fu nemmeno un vero e proprio tradimento...)![/quote]

Hai ragione mi rendo conto che il mio atteggiamento può rovinare questi momenti magici del recupero..ma è un bisogno quasi fisico di sapere con chi sto!O forse sono solo egoista e penso alle mie ferite..non lo so. Il tradimento, anche se non è stato nel senso fisico, non è una cosa che ti capita tutti i giorni, come comprare il pane. 

C'è una cosa che volevo chiederti e mi suscita curiosità. Se per te tutto si è risolto molto felicemente come sei capitata da queste parti? Cosa ti ha spinto a cercare materia,parole e pensieri sul tradimento?
Non fraintedermi, sei una fonte originale di consigli e vedute ma cosa ti attira ancora verso questo argomento?
A presto.


----------



## Bruja (7 Agosto 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Bruja, a me è capitato nel senso che la prima cosa che m'ha detto mio marito è stato "Come hai potuto?" (per l'appunto...) .
> E' curioso come ci sono momenti nella vita (pochi grazie a Dio...) in cui le persone si esprimono di pancia, senza nessun filtro. Momenti che io chiamo "di vita e di morte".
> 
> Ma al di là del naturale sconcerto, lui - forse in effetti come dice Anna è una cosa maschile - non ha voluto i dettagli. Non sa nemmeno il nome dell'altra persona (io gliene avevo parlato anni fa, ma non credo ricordi), e non appena ne ho parlato mi ha datto che a lui "non interessava, quel che gli interessava ero io e la nostra vita" (giustamente, direi).
> ...


Hai espresso in modo personale, quello che a grandi linee ho voluto significare... ci sono passaggi obbligati nel tradimento.... come li si superino e come li si affrontino dipende dall'estro, dall'indole e dal carattere della coppia! Dire la stessa cosa in "francese o in inglese" non ne cambia il senso oggettivo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Lalabel (7 Agosto 2008)

persa ritrovata/le cose da te citate già le so, sviscerate in ogni minima parte ion ore di dialoghi. 
Non mi  capisco nemmeno io, penso e ripenso domandando cose che già so o cose inutili, ne devo parlare altrimenti impazzisco.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> persa ritrovata/le cose da te citate già le so, sviscerate in ogni minima parte ion ore di dialoghi.
> Non mi capisco nemmeno io, penso e ripenso domandando cose che già so o cose inutili, ne devo parlare altrimenti impazzisco.


vai da uno psicologo e con 5 sedute risolvi.
tu il problema ce lo hai con te stessa e non serve a niente che lui ti rassicuri.
devi trovare in te il motivo per cui stai come stai, e non è detto che la causa sia il tradimento. potrebbe essere stato, il tradimento, solo la causa scatenante. capisci cosa voglio dire?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> persa ritrovata/le cose da te citate già le so, sviscerate in ogni minima parte ion ore di dialoghi.
> Non mi capisco nemmeno io, penso e ripenso domandando cose che già so o cose inutili, ne devo parlare altrimenti impazzisco.


Allora non è del tradimento con lei che vuoi sapere (per me ne sai fin troppo. Hai visto Closer? C'è una scena in cui a un lui ossessionato dalla gelosia che tempesta lei di domande, lei risponde"Abbiamo fatto quello che fanno gli uomini e le donne che vanno a letto assieme") vuoi sapere del tradimento con te: vuoi sapere se ti vuole bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vai da uno psicologo e con 5 sedute risolvi.
> tu il problema ce lo hai con te stessa e non serve a niente che lui ti rassicuri.
> devi trovare in te il motivo per cui stai come stai, e non è detto che la causa sia il tradimento. potrebbe essere stato, il tradimento, solo la causa scatenante. capisci cosa voglio dire?


----------



## Old Lalabel (7 Agosto 2008)

Avete ragione, in effetti nella mia vita ci sono altri fattori che mi hanno portato ad essere cosi insicura, indipendentemente dal tradimento, 
Però di una cosa sono sicura, che mio marito mi ama, è una brava persona che ha fatto un errore, si vede che mi ama ed è pentito, a me fa tenerezza quando parliamo di queste cose, il problema sono io adesso, dite davvero che dovrei andare da uno psicologo? Io non ci sono mai stata. 

p.s.Closer non l'ho visto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Avete ragione, in effetti nella mia vita ci sono altri fattori che mi hanno portato ad essere cosi insicura, indipendentemente dal tradimento,
> Però di una cosa sono sicura, che mio marito mi ama, è una brava persona che ha fatto un errore, si vede che mi ama ed è pentito, a me fa tenerezza quando parliamo di queste cose, il problema sono io adesso, dite davvero che dovrei andare da uno psicologo? Io non ci sono mai stata.
> 
> p.s.Closer non l'ho visto.


Puoi vederlo con lui ...e anche Caso mai.
Un incontro con uno psicologo mica ti fa male.
Io ci sono andata ...mi ha detto che stavo meglio di lei e mi è costato 100 euro ...la mia amica mi ha fatto notare che lei mi ascolta da anni dicendomi lo stesso ...gratis


----------



## Old Jenny (7 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Spesso le storie, per diverse che appaiano sono tutte uguali nello svolgersi degli eventi: lo stupore prima, la sofferemza poi fino all'incredulità poiché tarda la presa di coscienza della famosa frase "come ha potuto farlo"....
> Sono passaggi elementari ma che dovrebbero essere spiegati in modo semplice e pacato perché nella ridda di sensazioni forti e contrastanti la lucidità spesso é messa a dura prova .... non ci sono analgesici o medicine sananti, bisogna elaborare e analizzare con fatica e con la volontà di capire, che é metà risolvere, in un modo o nell'altro.
> 
> Quasi sempre il tradimento é figlio di una mancata corresponsione di una reciproca disattenzione anche incolpevole a volte; c'é un concorso, anche se dispari, nei carichi della coppia, ma é sempre chi decide di risolvere in proprio (tradire), magari autoassolvendosi per l'inevitabilità dell'evento, che fa il danno di cui trova poi molto drammatico ed ostico il giustificarne le motivazioni.
> ...


Grazie Bruja per la tua risposta. So che sembra stupido ma il mio lavoro sta risucchiando la mia vita e forse al momento e la mia sola ancora di salvezza …
Il giorno assorbe le mie forze e mi ritrovo in un limbo. So che questo non é un buon segno ma io sono esausta e o solo voglia di un po di serenita... 
Il tuo post mi ha offerto importanti punti di riflessione... 
Grazie ancora


----------



## Bruja (7 Agosto 2008)

*Jenny*



Jenny ha detto:


> Grazie Bruja per la tua risposta. So che sembra stupido ma il mio lavoro sta risucchiando la mia vita e forse al momento e la mia sola ancora di salvezza …
> Il giorno assorbe le mie forze e mi ritrovo in un limbo. So che questo non é un buon segno ma io sono esausta e o solo voglia di un po di serenita...
> Il tuo post mi ha offerto importanti punti di riflessione...
> Grazie ancora


 
Quello che conta é che tu prenda il lavoro come un'attività che ti estrania dal pensiero fisso della storia.... e qualche volta il limbo di cui parli può anche essere una specie di bambagia esistenziale che, nella contingenza, attutisce ogni spigolo o ostacolo.  
Non vederlo come un nemico.... é solo una fase di sospensione da cui certamente uscirai presto..... la serenità é ancora là da venire ma credo che la "calma" di questo limbo ti permetterà di raccogliere quelle forze che senti smarrite.
Abbi solo un pensiero fisso.... quello che tu sei la persona piùimportante in assoluto e che la tua vita é irripetibile e preziosa.  Se facessimo questa riflessione una volta al giorno tutti ci risparmieremmo tante di quelle sciocchezze, scelte incaute e imprudenze.
Datti coraggio, nulla é irreversibile "durante" la vita.
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (7 Agosto 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> amarax ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ragazze io come voi, il problema è che ancora adesso lui nega, diciamo che pero' ho qualche prova in più ora per dire che questa storia non è frutto della mia fantasia. Ora sono di passaggio ma appena potrò vedrò di riprendere questo discorso e raccontarvi tutto.
> ...


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è vero. gli uomini non vogliono sapere. anzi meno sanno e meglio stanno.
> strana 'sta cosa ma verissima.
> a parte quando sono in fase innamoramento... che stressano anche per un ritardo di 5 min. passata quella fase è come se preferissero dormire sonni tranquilli.


 Credo che anche gli uomini vogliano sapere.
Quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie ho installato un keylogger nel suo notebook (si comunicava con l'amante attraverso msn e skype).
All'inizio ricevevo nella mia e-mail tutte le chat una volta al giorno. Alla fine avevo avevo programmato il keylogger per mandarmi un e-mail ogni 5 minuti, con tanto di foto dello schermo. Era diventata un'ossessione sapere tutti i dettagli, e più dettagli conoscevo peggio stavo. Per questo ho cancellato tutto.
Sapere i dettagli mi ha fatto molto male. Se hai un'idea vaga di quello che possono fare non fa molto male, ma se sai i dettagli riesci a costruirti film mentali che ti torturano l'esistenza.
Fiorella99 si avvelenerebbe meno il sangue se il marito non le avesse raccontato i particolari del suo tradimento.


----------



## Old amarax (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che anche gli uomini vogliano sapere.
> Quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie ho installato un keylogger nel suo notebook (si comunicava con l'amante attraverso msn e skype).
> All'inizio ricevevo nella mia e-mail tutte le chat una volta al giorno. Alla fine avevo avevo programmato il keylogger per mandarmi un e-mail ogni 5 minuti, con tanto di foto dello schermo. Era diventata un'ossessione sapere tutti i dettagli, e più dettagli conoscevo peggio stavo. Per questo ho cancellato tutto.
> *Sapere i dettagli mi ha fatto molto male.* Se hai un'idea vaga di quello che possono fare non fa molto male, ma se sai i dettagli riesci a costruirti film mentali che ti torturano l'esistenza.
> *Fiorella99 si avvelenerebbe meno il sangue se il marito non le avesse raccontato i particolari del suo tradimento.*


All'inizio lui non mi disse niente.Solo che aveva una simpatia. Io gli chiedevo CHI era e lui mi diceva "xchè vuoi soffrire di più".
Un poco alla volta ho scoperto io.
Non credo di avere sofferto di meno.
Quello che non sai l'immagini.


----------



## Old Pino (8 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Lalabel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Salve a tutti,
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Pino ha detto:


> amarax ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Esattamente quello che penso anche io... si perdona ma non si dimentica...
> ...


----------



## Old Pino (8 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Pino ha detto:
> 
> 
> > glicemia 120 130... mica è diabete... che razza di esempio fai?
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Salve a tutti,
> sono nuova, sono una donna di 35 anni, mamma di una bimba di 4 anni, un anno fa ho scoperto il tradimento di mio marito con una sua collega e amica. L'ho scoperto io, per caso, leggendo una mail, chi c'è passata sa perfettamente che in quel momento il mondo ti crolla addosso, anche perchè io da vera scema non mi ero accorta di nulla, ma proprio nulla, mentre leggevo quella mail mi sembrava di leggere le vicende di un altro uomo, non potevo pensare che quello fosse il mio dolce e perfetto marito. Credevo fossi l'unica nella sua vita, che mi amasse alla follia, mi sbagliavo. La sua relazione è durata circa 2 mesi, io sono stata malissimo, ho perso 10 chili , non mangiavo, non dormivo, non uscivo, agivo come un'automa con il cervello perennemente in movimento a pensare e rimuginare, a pensare alle cose non dette, al passato, a una determinata vicenda, ai ritardi e ricollegare il tutto. Non ho mai dato la colpa all'amante, l'unica colpa e responsabilità era di mio marito. Ho sofferto tanto, pensavo che se mio marito fosse morto avrei sofferto di meno. Poi dopo circa un mese di dolore per strada ho avuto un malessere, stavo per svenire, da allora la rinascita, con forza e coraggio ho capito che mio marito si era invaghito di un'altra donna ma che io lo amavo nonostante tutto e lo volevo riconquistare. Da allora sono rinata.....mi sono presa cura di me stessa e del nostro matrimonio. A distanza di un anno ho di nuovo un marito fedele, pentito di quello che ha fatto, il nostro rapporto è sicuramente migliorato sotto ogni punto di vista, parliamo di più e ci amiamo di più, io non pensavo che la fiducia frantumata si potesse ricostruire pezzettino dopo pezzettino, vivendo alla giornata. E' andato tutto bene. E dove sta il problema ora? Il problema a distanza di un anno sta in quella che sta diventando per me un ossessione, penso a cose che prima per me non rappresentavano un problema impegnata a riconquistare mio marito, mi domando cose sciocche del tipo " se lui le offriva il caffè al bar", "se hanno pranzato insieme in qualche ristorante", "se lui le ha fatto dei regalini", tutte cose che con me ovviamente non faceva, ecco.....questo mi fa rosicare da morire, nonostante io sappia che adesso queste cose le fa con me (anche in questo senso è migliorato rispetto a prima, non che mi porti al ristorante o chissà che ma certo mi dedica più attenzioni) premetto che ora con mio marito parlo di tutto ma saranno almeno 2 settimane che vado avanti con queste domande, ho una voglia irrefrenabile di sapere tutto nei dettagli, ma i dettagli so che non li conoscerò mai perchè la storia è stata vissuta da loro due. Mio marito torna dal lavoro e si deve sorbire questo "interrogatorio", e se anche soddisfa la mia domanda poi il giorno dopo ne arriva un'altra, non posso continuare a pormi tutte queste domande, mi stanno massacrando il cervello e mi fanno vivere male quello che ho oggi, senza contare che quando faccio le domande mio marito prova una grande vergogna per quello che ha fatto e a me dispiace, provo tenerezza nel vedere il suo dispiacere negli occhi, e allora mi chiedo chi cazzo se ne frega se l'ha portata al ristorante, se le ha regalato delle rose, se con lei faceva delle cose che con me non faceva, chi se ne frega! perchè mi preoccupo di queste cazzate quando mi rendo perfettamente conto che lui in quel periodo stava distruggendo la sua famiglia per lei quindi figuratevi se si poneva il problema di non farle dei pensieri. Perchè a distanza di un anno mi pongo queste domande? Come si fa a chiudere con il passato, tanto più che io mio marito l'ho davvero perdonato, su questo non ho dubbi. Senza contare che loro due sul posto di lavoro si vedono eppure la cosa non mi preoccupa affatto.


non ce la faccioa  leggere tutto quindi mi scuso se ripeto qualcuno.
però volevo dirti la mia impressione: hai distrutto te stessa e poi hai ricostruito un matrimonio, ma non funziona così.
Parli di te che non mangi, che stai male e svieni, ma lui non compare in questo racconto, invece doveva essere qullo che chiedeva perdono, parlava, piangeva..... Magari l'ha pure fatto, ma tu hai percepito solo la tua battaglia personale. Questo è importante. 
Devi distruggere il matrimonio per ricostruire il matrimonio.
Darti la possibilità di piangere, urlare, chiedere dettagli schifosi se ne senti la necessità, avere rassicurazioni, fargli cambiare lavoro, sentirlo implorare, graffiarlo e urlargli addosso e lasciare ch elui baci le tue lacrime.... ho trasceso in romanticismo, ma credo vi servirebbero due settimane di ferie soli soletti: una per litigare e urlare, posto isolato, senza mai uscire dalla camera, e una in un posto bello e assolato, per ricostruire. 
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Old Lalabel (8 Agosto 2008)

Ciao Grande,
la fase di cui parli l'ho già passata, urla, rabbia, delusione e schiaffi compresi, tutto quello che ho passato lui l'ha visto, ah....dimenticavo, anche una splendida vacanza, direi che da lì è partita la vera ricostruzione. Comunque all'inizio ci pensavo eccome alla distruzione (divorzio), non mia ma del matrimonio intendo.


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

*keylogger*



giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che anche gli uomini vogliano sapere.
> Quando ho saputo del tradimento di mia moglie ho installato un keylogger nel suo notebook (si comunicava con l'amante attraverso msn e skype).
> All'inizio ricevevo nella mia e-mail tutte le chat una volta al giorno. Alla fine avevo avevo programmato il keylogger per mandarmi un e-mail ogni 5 minuti, con tanto di foto dello schermo. Era diventata un'ossessione sapere tutti i dettagli, e più dettagli conoscevo peggio stavo. Per questo ho cancellato tutto.
> Sapere i dettagli mi ha fatto molto male. Se hai un'idea vaga di quello che possono fare non fa molto male, ma se sai i dettagli riesci a costruirti film mentali che ti torturano l'esistenza.
> Fiorella99 si avvelenerebbe meno il sangue se il marito non le avesse raccontato i particolari del suo tradimento.


 

COSA E UN KEYLOGGER???

come si fa? dove si prende? come si installa? 

ma sei proprio un genio!!!!


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sapere i dettagli mi ha fatto molto male. Se hai un'idea vaga di quello che possono fare non fa molto male, ma se sai i dettagli riesci a costruirti film mentali che ti torturano l'esistenza.
> Fiorella99 si avvelenerebbe meno il sangue se il marito non le avesse raccontato i particolari del suo tradimento.


 
non e detto che lo installo MA SONO CURIOSA a sapere di che si tratta?


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> COSA E UN KEYLOGGER???
> 
> come si fa? dove si prende? come si installa?
> 
> ma sei proprio un genio!!!!


Un _keylogger_ e' nel campo dell'informatica uno strumento in grado di intercettare tutto ciò che un utente digita sulla tastiera del proprio computer

In poche parole: Una spia!


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un _keylogger_ e' nel campo dell'informatica uno strumento in grado di intercettare tutto ciò che un utente digita sulla tastiera del proprio computer
> 
> In poche parole: Una spia!


 
Un *keylogger* è, nel campo dell' informatica, uno strumento in grado di intercettare tutto ciò che un utente digita sulla tastiera del proprio computer. Esistono vari tipi di *keylogger*: hardware: vengono collegati al cavo di comunicazione tra la tastiera ed il computer o all'interno della tastiera; software: programmi che controllano e salvano la sequenza di tasti che viene digitata da un utente.

mi sto faccendo uno studio!
ma se Giobbe vuole spiegarmi più a parole semplici come si fa! ...gradisco!

ciao marì


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> In poche parole: Una spia!


 
mi sento troppo 007

almeno potrei sapere se veramente e così innocente!


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> mi sento troppo 007
> 
> almeno potrei sapere se veramente e così* innocente!*


Chi? Il KEYLOGGER? ... o Giobbe?


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non e detto che lo installo MA SONO CURIOSA a sapere di che si tratta?


Ne trovi tanti tipi in internet.
Questo è uno.
http://www.ardamax.com/keylogger/
Bisogna disabilitare alcune opzioni dell'antivirus, altrimenti lo scopre subito.
Ti consiglio di non usarlo, per non avvelenarti il sangue.


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ne trovi tanti tipi in internet.
> Questo è uno.
> http://www.ardamax.com/keylogger/
> Bisogna disabilitare alcune opzioni dell'antivirus, altrimenti lo scopre subito.
> Ti consiglio di non usarlo, per non avvelenarti il sangue.



Che sagoma che sei Giobbe  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   prima le fai vedere l'Osso ... e poi glielo togli da sotto il naso  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   sei un sadico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   tipico dei cattolici


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che sagoma che sei Giobbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eheheheh.. .
non dimenticarti che poi si è confessato.


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi? Il KEYLOGGER? ... o Giobbe?


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che sagoma che sei Giobbe
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Mi hai fatto ricordare una battuta del giornale Cuore.
Descriveva il metodo anticoncezionale Ogino-Knaus in cui il marito dovrebbe infilare due dita nella vagina della moglie e valutare la viscosità del fluido cervicale per azzeccare la data dell'ovulazione.
Diceva: “Non esiste nessuno più pervertito dei preti!!”


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ne trovi tanti tipi in internet.
> Questo è uno.
> http://www.ardamax.com/keylogger/
> Bisogna disabilitare alcune opzioni dell'antivirus, altrimenti lo scopre subito.
> Ti consiglio di non usarlo, per non avvelenarti il sangue.


 
se mi viene di nuovo qualche dubbio allora ci penso. a sto punto ti contatterò per qualche dritta!!!!

grazie...


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ne trovi tanti tipi in internet.
> Questo è uno.
> http://www.ardamax.com/keylogger/
> Bisogna disabilitare alcune opzioni dell'antivirus, altrimenti lo scopre subito.
> Ti consiglio di non usarlo, per non avvelenarti il sangue.


non costa neanche una fortuna!

ed io che sono diventata matta ad entrare nel sistema per spiare! e lui che e diventato un esperta ad nascondere e bloccare, cancellare!

potrei metterlo sul pc port. su quello fisso non posso entrare dalla sua parte ; ha la password!

just thinking!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Agosto 2008)

trovo di pessimo gusto spiare il partner. Ninna, stai sbagliando strada.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> trovo di pessimo gusto spiare il partner. Ninna, stai sbagliando strada.


Hai ragione.
Potrebbe anche pregiudicare il suo matrimonio, a nessuno piace essere spiato.


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> trovo di pessimo gusto spiare il partner. Ninna, stai sbagliando strada.


 
se non avessi mai trovato niente di strano mi fiderei, ma visto che ogni volta che ho "spiato" ho avuto la doccia fredda mi sento giustificata!

poi l'ultima volta non ho spiato, erano secoli che non lo faccevo. ma faccendo lo scanning del computer mi sono apparse le email usate sul computer e allora mi sono insospettita e fortuna vuole che ho indovinato una password ed eccomi nel suo mondo cyber! anche se risale l'ultima mail a marzo.

e poi non e detto che lo usero. era solo un idea!

ciao


----------



## Verena67 (8 Agosto 2008)

allora non usarlo.

Dialogo, non violazioni della privacy!


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> allora non usarlo.
> 
> Dialogo, non violazioni della privacy!


 
non mi giudicare solo per un pensiero!!!!


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Potrebbe anche pregiudicare il suo matrimonio, a nessuno piace essere spiato.


 

senti chi parla!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non mi giudicare solo per un pensiero!!!!


 
non ti giudicavo, era un'esortazione!


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non ti giudicavo, era un'esortazione!


 
come parli difficile!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





dove ho messo il dizionario?


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> senti chi parla!
















Ho sbagliato ad usarlo.
In quel periodo la curiosità mi stava divorando.
Ma poi ho smesso (in verità perché mi faceva stare male, più che per rispetto alla privacy di mia moglie che in quel momento era l'ultima delle mie preoccupazioni).


----------



## Nordica (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato ad usarlo.
> In quel periodo la curiosità mi stava divorando.
> Ma poi ho smesso (in verità perché mi faceva stare male, più che per rispetto alla privacy di mia moglie che in quel momento era l'ultima delle mie preoccupazioni).


 
ho capito!


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato ad usarlo.
> In quel periodo la curiosità mi stava divorando.
> Ma poi ho smesso (in verità perché mi faceva stare male, più che per rispetto alla privacy di mia moglie che in quel momento era l'ultima delle mie preoccupazioni).


Questo ti fa capire di essere un essere umano della serie: Nessuno e' perfetto.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questo ti fa capire di essere un essere umano della serie: Nessuno e' perfetto.


Sicuramente!
Di solito 50% delle cose che faccio si rivelano alla fine sbagliate.


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sicuramente!
> Di solito 50% delle cose che faccio si rivelano alla fine sbagliate.


Siamo imperfetti ... cosi ci ha fatti il Creatore.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Siamo imperfetti ... cosi ci ha fatti il Creatore.








Ci ha fatti così perché non farci correre il rischio di diventare superbi, arroganti e orgogliosi.


----------



## Old Lalabel (8 Agosto 2008)

Non sono daccordo con Verena, se Ninna ha dei sospetti fa bene a spiarlo, se poi lui fa lo gnorri e il finto tonto e come tutti gli uomini che tradiscono fa l'offeso e se la prende facendo ricadere la sua merda sulla donna in questione con frasi tipo "ecco, tu non ti fidi di me",  allora lei fa benissimo! 
Un uomo può anche tradire, ma deve essere cosi bravo  da non farsi scoprire, da non lasciare la minima traccia, se la moglie sospetta è la fine, bisogna agire, scoprire, indagare, meglio che vivere nel dubbio, ovviamente se il marito nega tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel, è tutto piu' complicato di così, e lo sai.

Ma in caso di dubbio grave, meglio il detective.

Sono ancora perplessa sul fatto che chattare sia peccato mortale.


----------



## Old giobbe (8 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Non sono daccordo con Verena, se Ninna ha dei sospetti fa bene a spiarlo, se poi lui fa lo gnorri e il finto tonto e come tutti gli uomini che tradiscono fa l'offeso e se la prende facendo ricadere la sua merda sulla donna in questione con frasi tipo "ecco, tu non ti fidi di me",  allora lei fa benissimo!
> Un uomo può anche tradire, ma deve essere cosi bravo  da non farsi scoprire, da non lasciare la minima traccia, se la moglie sospetta è la fine, bisogna agire, scoprire, indagare, meglio che vivere nel dubbio, ovviamente se il marito nega tutto.


 Poi diventa un'ossessione.
La mancanza di fiducia avvelena il clima del matrimonio.

Credo anche che i keylogger (quando non sono usati per il controllo di figli minorenni) siano fuorilegge. Sono spesso usati per rubare password, numero di carta di credito ecc. In Italia non ti succede niente, ma in scandinavia uno potrebbe anche avere guai con la giustizia.


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ci ha fatti così perché non farci correre il rischio di diventare superbi, arroganti e orgogliosi.


Niente affatto ... ci ha creati cosi per darci la "Libera Scelta" grande opportunita' ... opportunita' di scegliere liberamente di essere Superbi, Arroganti ed Orgogliosi.

Se non e' democratico il Creatore, chi altro lo E'?


----------



## Old Lalabel (8 Agosto 2008)

Dipende sempre con chi si chatta.
E a parte uccidere niente è peccato mortale


----------



## Mari' (8 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Dipende sempre con chi si chatta.
> E a parte uccidere niente è peccato mortale


Lalabel a te e' andata bene, non ti lamentare ... dissolvi questo rancore e allontana quei brutti pensieri che ti assalgono ... cerca di pensare al vostro futuro, il passato ormai e' lontano, perduto, non conta.


----------



## Old Lalabel (8 Agosto 2008)

Grazie Marì, non sai quanto bene mi fanno le tue parole.


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Lalabel, è tutto piu' complicato di così, e lo sai.
> 
> Ma in caso di dubbio grave, meglio il detective.
> 
> Sono ancora perplessa sul fatto che chattare sia peccato mortale.


 
In effetti, chattare in quel senso, sarebbe un peccato veniale.... quella che rischia di diventare "mortale" é l'affidabilità integra..... chattando, quella un pelino si incrina e sai come si dice.... una venatura sul vetro si vede dove comincia .... ma dove vada o prosegua é imprevedibile.
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (9 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato ad usarlo.
> In quel periodo la curiosità mi stava divorando.
> Ma poi ho smesso (in verità perché mi faceva stare male, più che per *rispetto alla privacy di mia moglie* che in quel momento era l'ultima delle mie preoccupazioni).








 in una coppia non ci dev'essere privacy.
Io sono un libro aperto, scritto a caratteri chiari.
Il partner va rispettato e non tradito.
Se si subisce, o si teme un tradimento, a cascata si innestano comportamenti poco edificanti per chi li fa. Ma non se ne può fare a meno. Devi sapere. In definitiva devi conoscere CHI hai al tuo fianco.
Prendi me: non lo avevo MAI controllato. SBAGLIAVO.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> in una coppia non ci dev'essere privacy.
> Io sono un libro aperto, scritto a caratteri chiari.
> Il partner va rispettato e non tradito.
> Se si subisce, o si teme un tradimento, a cascata si innestano comportamenti poco edificanti per chi li fa. Ma non se ne può fare a meno. Devi sapere. In definitiva devi conoscere CHI hai al tuo fianco.
> ...


Quoto.
Quanto ho sbagliato anch'io


----------



## Verena67 (9 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> *in una coppia non ci dev'essere privacy.*
> *Io sono un libro aperto, scritto a caratteri chiari.*
> Il partner va rispettato e non tradito.
> Se si subisce, o si teme un tradimento, a cascata si innestano comportamenti poco edificanti per chi li fa. Ma non se ne può fare a meno. Devi sapere. In definitiva devi conoscere CHI hai al tuo fianco.
> Prendi me: non lo avevo MAI controllato. SBAGLIAVO.



Cara Amarax, non concordo.
Aborro per carattere le unioni fusionali. L'unico mio ex fidanzato che ci ha provato è stato - pur essendo un bravo ragazzo - defenestrato.


Viva la privacy, e viva la fiducia!

Se non c'è fiducia, non servono i mezzucci. Servono le iniziative forti!


----------



## Old Lalabel (9 Agosto 2008)

Ancora io, ieri ho riparlato ancora con mio marito, lui è stato dolcissimo come sempre, gli ho chiesto che non voglio più che risponda alle mie domande, che stanno diventando un'ossessione, lui mi ha abbracciato e mi ha detto che se domando non può non rispondere, è stato di una dolcezza infinita. Mi ha abbracciato, coccolato, ha detto di stare tranquilla, che sono l'unica del suo cuore, che il passato è passato e che ha capito quanto mi ama davvero. 
Io mi sento in colpa, perchè non mi godo questo bel presente soprattutto dopo aver passato l'inferno di un anno fa in cui le cose che mi dice ora me le sognavo, lui mi ha detto che bisogna vedere la notte per poter apprezzare il sole. Può un uomo che tradisce rendersi conto di amare la propria moglie ancora di più dopo il tradimento?


----------



## Old stella (9 Agosto 2008)

*un ennesimo colloquio chiarificatore*

Due notti fa, seduti in giardino per goderci il nostro meritato riposo (dopo una giornata intensa con i bimbi) e anche cercando un po' di fresco in una giornata estiva particolarmente calda...ho di nuovo provato a tirare fuori la mia inquietudine.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come ogni volta non sono stata accusata di debolezza o altro, come ogni volta lui cerca delle parole che siano un balsamo per il cuore ferito e come ogni volta ho saputo qualcosa di nuovo, o di già detto e ridetto ma visto sotto un'altra luce. Non ho ammesso che ho cercato la casa di lei....ma ho affermato che sento la necessità di sapere.
Lui mi dice che cerca di non raccontare perchè in primo luogo non ci sono molti particolari e poi vorrebbe dimenticare tutto. Perchè veramente gli avvenimenti di quest'autunno sono distanti,lontani e dolorosi.
Al mio incessante cercarmi perchè mi  sento diversa da prima e non so quando tornerò ad essere la persona di allora anche mio marito dice che si sente cambiato, rivoltato come  un calzino ma sicuramente un calzino migliore.

Abbiamo parlato molto nel silenzio della notte, cercando ognuno di capire l'altro. Cercando di non ferirci a vicenda ma di trovare, come ad ogni mia crisi, una via. In questi mesi, è sempre stato così. Poi, dopo delle notti di questo tipo, ci ritroviamo uniti nel gioco, nei problemi quotidiani, nel sesso.

L'inquietudine si è placata, lo sento. Sento che per un po' starò meglio. Ma mi sento anche come un tossicodipendente che cerca la sua dose di metadone per alleggire le crisi. Oppure come un bulimico che apre il frigo per cercare del cibo che placchi l'ansia..

Succede così anche a voi? Anche a te Lalabel?

un abbraccio a  tutti domani iniziano le vacanze!!!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Può un uomo che tradisce rendersi conto di amare la propria moglie ancora di più dopo il tradimento?


Assolutamente sì. Ed è quello che solitamente capita!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Ancora io, ieri ho riparlato ancora con mio marito, lui è stato dolcissimo come sempre, gli ho chiesto che non voglio più che risponda alle mie domande, che stanno diventando un'ossessione, lui mi ha abbracciato e mi ha detto che se domando non può non rispondere, è stato di una dolcezza infinita. Mi ha abbracciato, coccolato, ha detto di stare tranquilla, che sono l'unica del suo cuore, che il passato è passato e che ha capito quanto mi ama davvero.
> Io mi sento in colpa, perchè non mi godo questo bel presente soprattutto dopo aver passato l'inferno di un anno fa in cui le cose che mi dice ora me le sognavo, lui mi ha detto che bisogna vedere la notte per poter apprezzare il sole. Può un uomo che tradisce rendersi conto di amare la propria moglie ancora di più dopo il tradimento?


*Penso proprio di sì. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*

Poi ci sono quelli che apprezzano talmente questo ritrovarsi che vogliono riprovarlo più e più volte...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ehi è una battuta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   non ti sto mettendo la pulce nell'orecchio: tuo marito sembra proprio una brava persona


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Ancora io, ieri ho riparlato ancora con mio marito, lui è stato dolcissimo come sempre, gli ho chiesto che non voglio più che risponda alle mie domande, che stanno diventando un'ossessione, lui mi ha abbracciato e mi ha detto che se domando non può non rispondere, è stato di una dolcezza infinita. Mi ha abbracciato, coccolato, ha detto di stare tranquilla, che sono l'unica del suo cuore, che il passato è passato e che ha capito quanto mi ama davvero.
> Io mi sento in colpa, perchè non mi godo questo bel presente soprattutto dopo aver passato l'inferno di un anno fa in cui le cose che mi dice ora me le sognavo, lui mi ha detto che bisogna vedere la notte per poter apprezzare il sole. Può un uomo che tradisce rendersi conto di amare la propria moglie ancora di più dopo il tradimento?


SI! 

Mi vive accanto. 

Stai serena e marciate in avanti


----------



## Verena67 (9 Agosto 2008)

stella ha detto:


> Sento che per un po' starò meglio. Ma mi sento anche come un tossicodipendente che cerca la sua dose di metadone per alleggire le crisi. Oppure come un bulimico che apre il frigo per cercare del cibo che placchi l'ansia.. !!!


Stella, qui stai oltrepassando il confine tra la crisi di coppia e la crisi personale.

Non è mai bello essere dipendenti da qualcosa, che sia una droga, o il cibo, o il sesso, o le parole di un'altra persona.

Denuncia sempre qualche "Buco" interiore, di cui, in coscienza, non puoi dare la colpa a tuo marito.

E' su questo che dovresti lavorare ora, e dare un po' di tregua a tuo marito...

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old stella (9 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stella, qui stai oltrepassando il confine tra la crisi di coppia e la crisi personale.
> 
> Non è mai bello essere dipendenti da qualcosa, che sia una droga, o il cibo, o il sesso, o le parole di un'altra persona.
> 
> ...



Le tue parole possono essere taglienti ma anche oggettive. Grazie.

Per Lalabel: forse non solo tuo marito ha riscoperto l'amore per te ma anche tu hai riscoperto un amore più vigoroso, battagliero e vivo. O no?

Ciao


----------



## Old Lalabel (9 Agosto 2008)

Marì.....ma tu quanto tempo ci hai messo per metabolizzare il tutto? Quanto tempo è passato dal tradimento di tuo marito?
A me quello che stupisce del mio (di marito intendo) è che si sia reso conto di quanto la sua amante rispetto a me non valesse nulla, e che quello che provava per lei non era amore ma solo attrazione, infatuazione, credeva di essersi innamorato ma non era cosi, dice che si sentiva come un adolescente, ed era bello rivivere quelle sensazioni, eppure io non credo che lei non valesse nulla, io penso che qualcosa di bello doveva avere altrimenti mio marito non faceva quello che ha fatto, ma certo non vado a parlare bene di lei a lui, non sono cosi masochista. Come fa un uomo che ha perso la testa per un'altra a ritrovare la testa e rendersi conto di tutto. Lui dice che se n'è reso conto nel momento in cui ha avuto paura di perdermi. E' possibile? Mi raccontate la vostra esperienza? Mi sembra di vivere col fantasma dell'altra sempre accanto, è una sensazione tremenda.
Stella capitano anche a me queste crisi e cerco rassicurazioni, però nel tuo caso la storia è più recente (capitata questo autunno giusto?) quindi è normale, credo però che passato un anno bisognerebbe smetterla di farsi le pippe mentali come faccio io.


----------



## Old Lalabel (9 Agosto 2008)

Per Lalabel: forse non solo tuo marito ha riscoperto l'amore per te ma anche tu hai riscoperto un amore più vigoroso, battagliero e vivo. O no?

Ciao 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 [/quote]


Si in effetti è cosi!


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Marì.....ma tu quanto tempo ci hai messo per metabolizzare il tutto? Quanto tempo è passato dal tradimento di tuo marito?
> A me quello che stupisce del mio (di marito intendo) è che si sia reso conto di quanto la sua amante rispetto a me non valesse nulla, e che quello che provava per lei non era amore ma solo attrazione, infatuazione, credeva di essersi innamorato ma non era cosi, dice che si sentiva come un adolescente, ed era bello rivivere quelle sensazioni, eppure io non credo che lei non valesse nulla, io penso che qualcosa di bello doveva avere altrimenti mio marito non faceva quello che ha fatto, ma certo non vado a parlare bene di lei a lui, non sono cosi masochista. Come fa un uomo che ha perso la testa per un'altra a ritrovare la testa e rendersi conto di tutto. Lui dice che se n'è reso conto nel momento in cui ha avuto paura di perdermi. E' possibile? Mi raccontate la vostra esperienza? Mi sembra di vivere col fantasma dell'altra sempre accanto, è una sensazione tremenda.
> Stella capitano anche a me queste crisi e cerco rassicurazioni, però nel tuo caso la storia è più recente (capitata questo autunno giusto?) quindi è normale, credo però che passato un anno bisognerebbe smetterla di farsi le pippe mentali come faccio io.


Ri-tornarci sopra sinceramente mi scoccia, mi turba ancora ... vado a cercare il riassunto della mia storia e te le posto, aspetta


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel il post e' dell'anno scorso, quindi sono passati 5anni dal fattaccio:

eccoti il link

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2006


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Marì.....ma tu quanto tempo ci hai messo per metabolizzare il tutto? Quanto tempo è passato dal tradimento di tuo marito?
> A me quello che stupisce del mio (di marito intendo) è che si sia reso conto di quanto la sua amante rispetto a me non valesse nulla, e che quello che provava per lei non era amore ma solo attrazione, infatuazione, credeva di essersi innamorato ma non era cosi, dice che si sentiva come un adolescente, ed era bello rivivere quelle sensazioni, eppure io non credo che lei non valesse nulla, io penso che qualcosa di bello doveva avere altrimenti mio marito non faceva quello che ha fatto, ma certo non vado a parlare bene di lei a lui, non sono cosi masochista. Come fa un uomo che ha perso la testa per un'altra a ritrovare la testa e rendersi conto di tutto. Lui dice che se n'è reso conto nel momento in cui ha avuto paura di perdermi. E' possibile? Mi raccontate la vostra esperienza? Mi sembra di vivere col fantasma dell'altra sempre accanto, è una sensazione tremenda.
> Stella capitano anche a me queste crisi e cerco rassicurazioni, però nel tuo caso la storia è più recente (capitata questo autunno giusto?) quindi è normale, credo però che passato un anno bisognerebbe smetterla di farsi le pippe mentali come faccio io.


Non credo che lei non valesse nulla ...ma che quello che lui provava per lei non valesse nulla ...solo un canto leggero (v. Ramazzotti)


----------



## Old Lalabel (9 Agosto 2008)

Marì ho letto la tua storia, piena di sofferenza e di dolore, mi sono rivista in toto in questi passaggi

*Quindi vuol dire che tutti e due abbiamo Vinto e Perso ... il Nostro Amore ha Vinto su Tutto ... si e' offeso, ha sofferto, ma non l'ha data vinta a nessuno. 
La sconfitta?, c'e' stata ... ma come si sa, dalle sconfitte c'e' sempre qualcosa da imparare ... guai se non fosse cosi ... Io, ho imparato che nessuno e' perfetto, ed ho scoperto cose di me stessa che mai avrei creduto di avere ... e' stata una dura lezione di vita. 
Lui, ha imparato che ci vuole una vita per costruire certi legami, ed un attimo per perdere TUTTO e SE STESSO ... che non ha tradito solo me ... ha tradito se stesso, il SUO AMORE. Credo che la Lezione sia stata utile per entrambi ... saro' un po folle nel dire che a volte e' necessaria in una coppia ... ma se non la metti a mare e ci navighi, come fai a dire che la tua barca non fa acqua? Mai nella vita pensare che ormai si e' al sicuro e che tutto e' certo ... mai e poi mai. 

PERDONARE ... cazzo come e' dura sta parola. 

Sono 22 anni che stiamo insieme ( tanti, una vita ) ... perdonarlo, se non lo faccio io chi altri? Dicono che il Signore perdona tutti, ed io chi sono che non voglio perdonare. Io che l'ho Amato tanto ... e che anche oggi lo Amo ( con una puntina d'incazzamento, se permettete ) ancora ... che dopo tutto questo tempo, dopo tutto quel che ha fatto, e fa per me ... proprio io gli devo voltare le spalle? ... non sarebbe in un certo senso un tradimento anche il mio? ... lui ha sempre avuto una fiducia cieca, e senza limiti in me. 
Il notro futuro e' nelle mie mani ... e solo io posso decidere. 

Sono arrivata a questa conclusione ... senza di lui non voglio e non posso vivere ... quindi, non voglio piu' fare resistenza ... e' inutile ... sembra quasi un destino il vivere uno accanto all'altro, perche' opporsi ... cedo, mi arrendo ... PERDONO ... ma sia ben chiaro ... RICORDERO' PER SEMPRE ... la lezione e' stata dura ... HO IMPARATO ... e come tutte le buone lezioni di vita, la terro' stretta stretta e non la dimentichero' MAI finche' vivo. *


----------



## Old Lalabel (9 Agosto 2008)

Ma poi vi siete risposati?


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Ma poi vi siete risposati?


NO! Siamo "Amanti"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   anche se continuimo a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto e nello stesso letto


----------



## Verena67 (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lalabel il post e' dell'anno scorso, quindi sono passati 5anni dal fattaccio:
> 
> eccoti il link
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2006


sai che non l'avevo mai letta?!?!


----------



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sai che non l'avevo mai letta?!?!


Succede!


----------



## Verena67 (9 Agosto 2008)

chissà forse ero via in quel periodo...! Comunque una bella storia, complimenti.


----------



## Old amarax (9 Agosto 2008)

Lalabel ha detto:


> Marì ho letto la tua storia, piena di sofferenza e di dolore, mi sono rivista in toto in questi passaggi
> 
> *Quindi vuol dire che tutti e due abbiamo Vinto e Perso ... il Nostro Amore ha Vinto su Tutto ... si e' offeso, ha sofferto, ma non l'ha data vinta a nessuno. *
> *La sconfitta?, c'e' stata ... ma come si sa, dalle sconfitte c'e' sempre qualcosa da imparare ... guai se non fosse cosi ... Io, ho imparato che nessuno e' perfetto, ed ho scoperto cose di me stessa che mai avrei creduto di avere ... e' stata una dura lezione di vita. *
> ...


 









































x questo mi capisci...


----------



## Minerva (9 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lalabel il post e' dell'anno scorso, quindi sono passati 5anni dal fattaccio:
> 
> eccoti il link
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2006


ho letto .e davanti a questa storia
m'inchino .
alla faccia del sarcasmo da due soldi con il quale a volte (spesso) passo su questo confessionale.


----------



## Nordica (10 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO! Siamo "Amanti"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

secondo me e una soluzione fantastica!


----------



## Old amarax (10 Agosto 2008)

*io invece*

dico che il matrimonio è finito, che noi conviviamo e che questa è un'altra storia che vede ancora me e lui insieme. Ma *un'altra storia   

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> dico che il matrimonio è finito, che noi conviviamo e che questa è un'altra storia che vede ancora me e lui insieme. Ma *un'altra storia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (10 Agosto 2008)

*amarax*



amarax ha detto:


> dico che il matrimonio è finito, che noi conviviamo e che questa è un'altra storia che vede ancora me e lui insieme. Ma *un'altra storia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... ma c'é una storia ???? Nel fondo del tuo animo la consideri una convivenza od una coabitazione??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

